# NWE - Norwest Energy



## Cash cow

Given the announcements by NWE late yesterday afternoon the share price may be heading in a northerley direction very soon. 

Any comments???


----------



## porkpie324

*norwest energy*

I am interested to hear from other NWE holders regarding the share purchase plan. I received my documents on the closing day for the plan (28th october) obviously too late to apply. Did any other holders experience delays in recieving spp documents?
                                   porkpie


----------



## porkpie324

*Re: NWE: Heading north?*

cash cow,yes, but are you an nwe holder? If so what date did you recieve spp documents?
                 porkpie


----------



## yogi-in-oz

WARNING: ..... astrostuff ahead ..... 

Hi folks,

NWE ..... after the sharp decline since Magnolia,
we will be alert for some positive news/moves,
soon:

01-06022006 ..... 2 significant and positive cycles here ... 

March 2006 may also bring some positive news for
NWE, around the equinox ..... 17-20032006 ... ???

More negativity may set in, around 05042006 ...???

=====

Would like to see a blow-off low and a bounce
off 7.3 over the next couple of days, but that
may not happen, if traders set an ambush a
little higher up ..... !~!

happy trading

yogi



=====


----------



## doctorj

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Would like to see a blow-off low and a bounce
> off 7.3 over the next couple of days, but that
> may not happen, if traders set an ambush a
> little higher up ..... !~!




If memory serves, JOW have made it public they've got an order in at about six and a half - the high of the break out from 15/9/04.  Interesting to note your downside is the low from 15/11.

NWE is suffering a little.  They got bent over a barrel in the US and Magnolia didn't come to the party and management is appearing a little shell shocked at the moment.

The North Sea looks promising and they've got cash in the bank (thanks in part to the placement at 16 pre-magnolia) and a steady cash flow.  Looks like an opportunity for those with longer time frames to get themselves set.


----------



## IGO4IT

Nice move by these guys in here, nice potential of small player turning to medium size in the short term.

Today 24% higher & we should see a nice spike on monday as well.

cheers,


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

NWE ..... a few positive cycles should keep 
this one buoyant, over the next month or so:

     26-29052006 ..... significant and positive news???

         06062006 ..... positive spotlight on NWE ..... 

         12062006 ..... minor

         13062006 ..... significant and negative news???

         19062006 ..... a low???

     29-30062006 ..... positive news/moves???


happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

NWE ..... as per post above, we will be alert
for a positive finish to June 2006.

In the attached NWE chart, we can see a strong
double-bottom from 27012006-to-14062006, just
ahead of 2 longer-term time cycles, that came into
play on 24062006 ..... (vertical green line).

These longer cycles often bring several days of flat
trading, before the stock comes alive again and that
fits nicely, with our shorter term projections in the 
post above.

Let's see how this one unfolds ..... 


happy trading

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

NWE ..... ended last week with a high-volume day
to lift the stock off recent support, around 11 cents.

Looking ahead, we can see key dates for NWE, around:

          27112006 ..... minor news expected here

          30112006 ..... significant cycle ... finance-related?

          08122006 ..... positive light on NWE ..... 

          18122006 ..... significant and positive news ... ???

          22122006 ..... significant and negative - finances?

          28122006 ..... short, aggressive rally here???

     05-08012007 .....  2 cycles here - spotlight on NWE 
                                and negative news expected.

          16012007 ..... significant and positive - finances???

          24012007 ..... significant and positive news ???

     02-05022007 ..... positive spotlight on NWE will
                                likely be short-lived .....

     06-07022007 ..... significant and negative slide .....
                               should also be short-lived.

     08-14022007 ..... 2 cycles - strong rally, tempered by
                               difficult financials ... ???

March and April 2007..... looking mostly negative for NWE.

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Before anyone asks, this is not my next JMS, its just an oiler I like the look of


*Current Mkt Structure*
200m shares + 15m 20c unlisted opies

@ 12c Mkt Cap = $24m

Has $6.5m in cash

*Interests are*

*Jingemia*
Has 1.3% Royalty interest in this huge field which nets it about $250k a qtr or $1mil a year, note this is the huge ARQ field

*Puffin*
This is the huge AED discovery, NWE has a 1.25% royalty here, which it recently ann that it estimates its royalties are worth $33m or 15cps based on AED reserve estimates

*JV with Indian Oiler*
It has a JV with a huge $3Billion Dollar Indian Oiler and I expect NWE to follow the same path as OEX with this JV (OEX 25X - $1.25C)

*UK North Sea*
Just like SHG and EXR, NWE has a 50% interest in some very high impact licences

Based on the above I'm in, especially the fact that the Indian Oiler could be farmed into the UK North Sea permits, not to mention that the current NPV of the royalty with AED is worth 15c per share

Please do your own research and come to a conclusion on the merits of this company on your own


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

NWE ... let's keep Jingemia in perspective, YT ... by any
reasonable measure, it is NOT a huge oilfield ..... 

..... handy revenue, yes ... but,  NWE will need to maintain
a continuity of production to keep investors interested ... 
meanwhile NWE should present some good trading 
opportunities over the next couple of months ... see post 
above for key anticipated NWE cycle dates.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding NWE


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Apologies Yogi,

But I was under the impression that Jingemia was a large field ie 10m Barrel +

I maybe mistaken, but in any event I stated that it did only provide NWE with about $1m in cash flow a year (so oviously not huge at all)


What are your thoughts on Puffin Field? 40m bls count as huge? 

One things for sure the Indian Oiler is Huge!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hi guys thought I'd update,

AED has been on the rise everyday for the last few days, a few peeps over on the AED thread believe its linked to Puffin Field, if this is true NWE will benefit,

Currently Puffin is worth about 15c to NWE any upgrades to Puffin/ Puffin NPV will positively effect NWE,

So will be keeping a close eye on AED 

Cheers



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *Current Mkt Structure*
> 200m shares + 15m 20c unlisted opies
> 
> @ 12c Mkt Cap = $24m
> 
> Has $6.5m in cash
> 
> *Interests are*
> 
> *Puffin*
> This is the huge AED discovery, NWE has a 1.25% royalty here, which it recently ann that it estimates its royalties are worth $33m or 15cps based on AED reserve estimates


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Well AED has continued to soar into space and still no ann,

Most believe AED has discovered more oil at its Puffin Field,

Currently Puffin is worth 15c to NWE, any new discoveries will only add to NWE's value,

Strange that NWE has hardly moved since AED went from $3.50 to now $4.50+


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hmmm Directors have just been given 7m options with an exercise price of 15c,

AED continues to soar and NWE is starting to firm up,

Makes you wonder.............


----------



## Out Too Soon

Hope this doesn't turn out to be another GGP YT


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Hope this doesn't turn out to be another GGP YT





Sure stocks only up 50% from low 30c level when I first posted on GGP  , its not in my control if and when the release those flow rates, I am annoyed too that they haven't released the flow rates no need to rub salt into the wound, but hey my track record of picks is pretty damn good.

But I'm sensing somethings up with NWE, AED has run so hard of late, and its main project is Puffin, so lets wait and see


----------



## Sean K

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Sure stocks only up 50% from low 30c level when I first posted on GGP  , its not in my control if and when the release those flow rates, I am annoyed too that they haven't released the flow rates no need to rub salt into the wound, but hey my track record of picks is pretty damn good.
> 
> But I'm sensing somethings up with NWE, AED has run so hard of late, and its main project is Puffin, so lets wait and see



YT, what do you think of the directors acquiring all those options at this time? Was it a requirement, or you think it's going to be good timing?


----------



## constable

you've got to love the shootout!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Very interesting close, the last 200k to go through after 4pm was at high of 13.5c


Also Kennas, I'm suss that as AED is shooting up like a rocket (and since NWE stands to benefit form AED's main project Puffin) NWE should soon follow suit and all of a sudden the directors get 7m options exerciseable at 15c

Puffin's current NPV is 15c to NWE


----------



## toc_bat

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Puffin's current NPV is 15c to NWE




I am a bit unsure what this means YT. Does it mean their thoeretical price could be 15c or does it mean it could theoretically ADD 15c to their current price.

thanks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Got up to 15c on 5m volume!

Hmmmm I knew it was only a matter of time,

Has to be a Puffin Upgrade, both NWE and AED are running

Toc see below, currently Puffin Fields NPV is worth 15c to NWE, I know 1.25% Royalty seems tiny, but NWE is tiny when compared to $1Billion+ AED

So basically NWE is worth 15c on Puffin, if theres any new discoveries at Puffin which would seem obvious given AED's run, its worth to NWE increases, assum a 50% increase in discovery at Puffin, it would then be worth 22c to NWE and thats ignoring all of its other projects



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *Current Mkt Structure*
> 200m shares + 15m 20c unlisted opies
> 
> @ 12c Mkt Cap = $24m
> 
> Has $6.5m in cash
> 
> *Interests are*
> 
> *Jingemia*
> Has 1.3% Royalty interest in this huge field which nets it about $250k a qtr or $1mil a year, note this is the huge ARQ field
> 
> *Puffin*
> This is the huge AED discovery, NWE has a 1.25% royalty here, which it recently ann that it estimates its royalties are worth $33m or 15cps based on AED reserve estimates
> 
> *JV with Indian Oiler*
> It has a JV with a huge $3Billion Dollar Indian Oiler and I expect NWE to follow the same path as OEX with this JV (OEX 25X - $1.25C)
> 
> *UK North Sea*
> Just like SHG and EXR, NWE has a 50% interest in some very high impact licences
> 
> Based on the above I'm in, especially the fact that the Indian Oiler could be farmed into the UK North Sea permits, not to mention that the current NPV of the royalty with AED is worth 15c per share
> 
> Please do your own research and come to a conclusion on the merits of this company on your own


----------



## blues

Might have something to do with this article in the press in England. Interesting the company hasnt said anything.

 BPCL to pick up 25% in North Sea blocks
CUCKOO PAUL

TIMES NEWS NETWORK[ WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 20, 2006 02:46:52 AM]


MUMBAI: Bharat Petroleum (BPCL) will pick up a 25% participating interest in blocks 48 1B and 2C in the Southern gas basin of the North Sea.

The company joins a consortium led by Australian firm Encore Oil and UK company Norwest for a consideration of about Rs 55 crore, sources close to developments said. The move will give the Indian oil major exposure to near term drilling opportunities in the region, which is among the most explored in the world.

The blocks are in close proximity to a number of producing gas fields and their associated infrastructure makes even moderate gas reserves very commercial, the sources said. The North Sea contains the majority of Europe’s oil reserves and is one of the largest non-OPEC producing regions in the world.

While most reserves lie beneath waters belonging to the UK and Norway, some fields belong to Denmark, the Netherlands and Germany. To take forward its interest in prospecting for oil and gas, BPCL has recently formed an upstream subsidiary Bharat Petro Resources with an authorised capital of Rs 1,000 crore.

Speaking to the media after the annual general meeting, BPCL chairman Ashok Sinha said the company has committed to spend Rs 600 crore in four blocks in India and two abroad. It is willing to increase this exposure to Rs 4,000 crore, if and when there is a discovery.

In India, the company has five blocks, of which two are in deep waters and three on land. Most were acquired in NELP 4 and are in partnership with ONGC and OIL. Prospecting for oil and gas, once the exclusive domain of ONGC and OIL, is now being tried by all three oil refining and marketing companies ””IOC, HPCL and BPCL.

Apart from the North Sea interest, BPCL also recently took up a 20% stake in the Australian northwest shelf in the Timor sea. It is now part of a consortium operated by Coogee (30.8%), Nortwest (24.1%), Bounty Oil (12.8%) and Adelphi oil (18.4%). Drilling is likely to begin in both the blocks in 2007.

Exploration in the North Sea, a declining field, is now a story of pushing the edges of the technology in terms of maximising production, oil industry sources said. Production fell 12.8% in 2005 leading to Britain becoming a net importer of crude for the first time in decades.

The two blocks 48/1b and 48/2c were awarded in the 22nd Licensing Round as a promoter licence. They contain contain the 48/2-1 gas discovery which was drilled in 1984 and tested 2.7 million cubic feet per day.



PM
Top


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Very interesting Blue, thanks for that,

That would explain current pick up,

Did you also know that the JV with the Indian Oiler is Bharat Petroleum?

_Agreement for Cooperation in World Wide Exploration
Norwest Energy has signed an “Agreement on Areas of Mutual Interest” with
Bharat Petroleum Corporation Limited (BPCL), under which the two
companies will work together to pursue international upstream oil and gas
opportunities. Under the agreement Norwest will act as a Project Leader to
identify opportunities and areas for joint exploration, appraisal and
development._

So sounds like Bharat is getting ready to do some work in both North Sea UK where NWE has licences and Timor Sea, which has worked wonders for AED,

I still think though that there maybe something in the wind for NWE re Puffin Field with AED, as AED has run from $3.30 to now $4.60+, has to be something to do with its Puffin Field,

Interesting times ahead


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Surprised this hasn't attracted a few comments,

Was 11.5-12c a few days ago, got up 30%+ on good volume, closed at 14c,

Volume was about 10x usual

Can't wait for ann to see if its this Indian JV, or new Discovery at Puffin


----------



## Sean K

Yeah, I've been watching YT. I'm holding and now, waiting for break through $0.14 to pick some more up, almost there. Was very hopeful yesterdays great start would turn into a run, which it may still be. Trending up at the moment, even without the connection with AED/Puffin being really identified IMO. Looking ok at the moment. 

Most resistance at $0.15 by the look, then pockets on the way to $0.22. Maybe some support around $0.13 ish now that it's broken through there. 

Perhaps the vol increase is the signal it's being linked?? What do you think?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I think most of yesterdays price action was in relation to the Indian JV, I reckon they'll stump up the funds to drill in North Sea UK,

But I also think most of the Market has missed the AED/NWE connection

Given Puffins current NPV to NWE is 15c, then buying up to 15c means you pay 0 for all of its other assets

Also lots of large 1m+ buy orders going through yesterday and 1 today, reminds me of EVE type hoarding before the run!


----------



## constable

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I think most of yesterdays price action was in relation to the Indian JV, I reckon they'll stump up the funds to drill in North Sea UK,
> 
> But I also think most of the Market has missed the AED/NWE connection
> 
> Given Puffins current NPV to NWE is 15c, then buying up to 15c means you pay 0 for all of its other assets
> 
> Also lots of large 1m+ buy orders going through yesterday and 1 today, reminds me of EVE type hoarding before the run!



hmmm funny i said the same thing about the ede / tas connection but hasnt been truly reflected in the sp, yet.
Anyrate bought these back at 14 cents awaiting the market to reevaluate its potential and the prospect of a further increase in aed's reserves and royalties payable.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Managed to get some more at 12.5c yum yum


This is directly off their web page
"_The Puffin Oilfield development in AC/P22, where Norwest has a 1.25% over-riding royalty, has been generating a lot of interest.

This royalty is potentially worth $10 to 40 million dollars to Norwest over the field life, with production scheduled to start in 2007._"
*
Puffin NPV to NWE*
*
$10m = 5c
$20m = 10c
$30m = 15c
$40m = 20c*

Given the way AED has been running most are speculating at an increase in oil at Puffin due to new discovery of some sort, hints have been anywhere from another 50% to another 150%

Either way Puffins current NPV underwrites the current NWE SP which means your getting the spec increase at Puffin for free,

Not to mention the fact that from a few posts back *Blues* identified that BPCL (the Indian JV partner had already farmed in to NWE's UK Licence, heres another article on it

BPCL to buy stake in North Sea 


*NEW DELHI, Dec. 22 State-run Bharat Petroleum Corp. Ltd. says it will pick up 25 percent participating interest in the southern gas basin of the North Sea.

The oil major joined a consortium led by Australian firm Encore Oil and U.K. company Norwest for consideration of about $20 million.*

The move will give the Indian oil major exposure to near-term drilling opportunities in the region, which is among the most explored in the world, said a company spokesman. He said the block 48 1B and 2C are in proximity to a number of gas-producing fields and their associated infrastructure makes even moderate gas reserves very commercial, The Economic Times newspaper reported Friday.

The North Sea contains the majority of Europe's oil reserves and is one of the largest non-OPEC producing regions in the world.

While most of the reserves lie beneath waters belonging to the U.K. and Norway, some fields belong to Denmark, the Netherlands and Germany, a local media report said.

To take forward its interest in prospecting for oil and gas, BPCL has formed an upstream subsidiary, Bharat Petro Resources, with an authorized capital of $220 million, it said.

The company has committed $114 million in four blocks in India and two abroad. It is willing to increase this exposure to $880 million, if and when there is a discovery, said Ashok Sinha, the chairman of BPCL. Sinha said that in India the company has five blocks, of which two are deepwater and three inland.


*
UK Licence value to NWE*
So BPCL is about to pay $20m US or $25m AUD for a 25% interest in these UK  Blocks, previosly NWE and Encore held the blocks 50:50 so I'm assuming they both gave 12.5% to BPCL, thus interest would now be NWE 37.5% Encore 37.5% BPCL 25%,

Thus NWE's 37.5% interest is worth more than $25m AUD given the farm in deal = another 12.5c value to NWE


*
Total Attributable value to NWE*
Take mid case value for Puffin (ie $10m - $40m) Mid case = $25m

Add farm in value of UK licence = $25m
*
Total = $50m = 25c NWE*

And this is all without taking into consideration the possible new discovery at Puffin that has AED surging!


----------



## beach

yes younger trader as seen as managment inform us share holders on the bounder deal we might get a run up to your evaluation, but in the mean time we can only speculate. cant we    beach


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

* 
 BPCL buys stakes in 3 blocks abroad * 

Rakteem Katakey / New Delhi January 07, 2007 



Oil marketing company Bharat Petroleum Corporation (BPCL) has strengthened its upstream presence by acquiring stakes in three exploration oil blocks overseas.  

The state-owned company has picked up 25 per cent stake each in two blocks in the North Sea and 20 per cent in another block in the Timor Sea in the Australian offshore.  

“We have entered into agreements for exploration blocks with Norwest Energy. The formalities are being completed,” the downstream major’s spokesperson said.  

BPCL has floated a subsidiary called Bharat Petro Resources for upstream acquisitions and operations. The company has an authorised capital of $220 million.  

*For the 25 per cent stake in the two blocks in the North Sea off the UK coast, BPCL will pay $12.2 million and bear 50 per cent of the cost of the exploratory well being drilled. A study carried out by Norwest indicates the presence of as much as 500 billion cubic feet of gas in the blocks.  * 

The spokesperson said the blocks 48/1b and 2c are in proximity to a number of gas-producing fields and their associated infrastructure makes even moderate gas reserves very commercial.  

The two exploration blocks were offered by the UK government to Norwest Energy and Nido Petroleum with 50 per cent participating interest each. Currently, Australian company Encore holds 50 per cent and Norwest 50 per cent in the blocks. Encore is the operator for the blocks.  

“The move will give us exposure in the upstream sector in which are very interested,” the spokesperson said.  

Major part of Europe’s oil and gas reserves are concentrated in the North Sea. It is one of the largest non-OPEC producing regions in the world.  

In the Timor Sea, BPCL has acquired 20 per cent interest in AC/P32 block in the Browse basin from Norwest’s wholly owned subsidiary Westranch Holdings. The agreement is that the Indian company will fund the purchase and reprocessing of new 3D seismic data by paying $1.42 million. In five years, it will have the option of paying 20 per cent of the cost of the second well to be drilled in the block or withdraw from the block. If BPCL decides to stay on then it will have the option of enhancing its stake in the block to 40 per cent by taking on the burden of another 40 per cent of the cost of the second well.  

Coogee is the operator for the block with 30.08 per cent stake. Westranch Holdings currently owns 30.1 per cent in the block, which has oil prospects of close to 50 million barrels.


----------



## chops_a_must

And it's on the move YT. Up 12%.


----------



## Sean K

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> And it's on the move YT. Up 12%.



Just one trade at $0.14, so nothing to write home about yet, but positive! Would like to see volume on the close at $0.14 to confirm some support. Holding above 12 was very positive too. 

(holding)


----------



## toc_bat

interesting that this is in the newspapers and yet still no ann ... ?


----------



## Sean K

kennas said:
			
		

> Just one trade at $0.14, so nothing to write home about yet, but positive! Would like to see volume on the close at $0.14 to confirm some support. Holding above 12 was very positive too.
> 
> (holding)



Well, it did finish ok at day high. Lets not get excited though, it was at 15 cents a couple of weeks ago. Let's get excited when it clears 15 perhaps. Maybe that little band smilie can come out and play a tune?


----------



## beach

gday all i want to see this clear .15c with good volume before i get too excited because those of you that have followed closely know there is a large stake holder been selling @ .14c. i reckon he has unloaded all but i want to be certain hes done. beach


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Some large buys going through at 14c about 800k = $100k

and 14.5c about 700k = $100k

Very interesting


----------



## toc_bat

general q,

the BCPL purchase is in various newspapers now, Uk and Indian, 

so once information has become public knowledge is a company bound to release it via an official ann through the ASX?

bye


----------



## Sean K

Good day. All my indicators are lining up saying   

MACD about to positively cross, going up in the BB, Stochastics going up, RSI positive. Volume not fantastic, up a little, but as stated $0.14 has been a sticking point the past week or so. Day isn't over though. Maybe reevaluate after the close...


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> general q,
> 
> the BCPL purchase is in various newspapers now, Uk and Indian,
> 
> so once information has become public knowledge is a company bound to release it via an official ann through the ASX?
> 
> bye





Reportedly NWE is waiting for official approval before releasing to the market.


----------



## toc_bat

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Reportedly NWE is waiting for official approval before releasing to the market.




thanks spotty, 

but look at post 31, surely if the write up is so comprehensive in an indian papar its gotta be pretty official,

by the way, how do you know -> "Reportedly NWE is ..." where do people get this stuff, how come im always outside the loop? damn, spit, arr

edit: 15.5c now ... wow


----------



## spottygoose

Someone on another site emailed NWE for an explanation they said they never would announce anything before DTI approval is official. Sorry I didn't mean reportedly as in reported in a newspaper 

Latest rumour on another site is a take over at 28c by an "upstream oiler" i am not giving ANY credit to that statement but it could be the reason for the surge. We have seen the power of the forum with YML.


----------



## chops_a_must

kennas said:
			
		

> Good day. All my indicators are lining up saying
> 
> MACD about to positively cross, going up in the BB, Stochastics going up, RSI positive. Volume not fantastic, up a little, but as stated $0.14 has been a sticking point the past week or so. Day isn't over though. Maybe reevaluate after the close...



Look at that volume double in the last 15 minutes. LOL! Bid now at .15 and offer at .155. This baby is gonna go.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Amazing volume, trying to set a floor at 15c,

Can't wait to see ann



Annoyed that I sold 200k at 13c-14c yesterday and today

Still holding 500k from 12c, won't be selling them anytime soon


----------



## toc_bat

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Latest rumour on another site is a take over at 28c by an "upstream oiler"




could you post the link to this? is it a credible site, or is it HC? hehe

edit: ok ive got a big 18700 shares @ 13c


----------



## Sean K

$0.15 will still be tough to crack. If it does hold above for a few days (say 3) will be a very good support point then. Maybe. Very strong close though. Would anticipate from this that it will have a bit of interest tomorrow morning. 

Still nothing from AED on Puffin


----------



## Joe Blow

toc_bat said:
			
		

> could you post the link to this? is it a credible site, or is it HC? hehe
> 
> edit: ok ive got a big 18700 shares @ 13c




I don't think we need to be linking to rumours on other forums. ASF is for the dissemination of public information, not rumours and hearsay.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

kennas said:
			
		

> $0.15 will still be tough to crack. If it does hold above for a few days (say 3) will be a very good support point then. Maybe. Very strong close though. Would anticipate from this that it will have a bit of interest tomorrow morning.
> 
> Still nothing from AED on Puffin




Looks like a breakout to me, or on the verge

Agree that we will need a few days of closing above 15c to confirm,

Next Resistance 20c then 22c then Blue Sky?


----------



## Tomahawk

This stock has been undervalued for eons and has resisted all attempts to go up. Now all it takes to put a rocket under it is a unfounded t/o rumor made by a poster on HC and coincidentally is his first post!

I'm skeptical but would love to be pleasantly surprised. Hmm... maybe he has done everyone a favor by giving the company heaps of free publicity.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

NWE ann

*Indian media announces that Bharat Petroleum Corporation
(BPCL) has entered into agreements with Norwest on three
offshore oil blocks*Over the last few weeks the Indian media has reported that BPCL has entered
into agreements with Norwest Energy in respect of BPCL acquiring interests
in North Sea Blocks 48/1b and 2c and the Timor Sea AC/P32 permit.
Norwest Energy advises that it has not entered into any formal agreements
with BPCL at this stage, although it is able to confirm that negotiations are in
progress with BPCL in respect to both projects.
Any agreement that is reached with BPCL will be subject to the acceptance of
other joint venture partners in the projects as well as any regulatory
authorities.
As soon as Norwest has executed formal agreements with BPCL it will advise
accordingly.


----------



## doctorj

It wouldn't suprise me to see this fall tomorrow morning after that announcement.  If so, it would give weight to the arguement that most of the buying this afternoon was just the product of some chump ramping and not any actual TO offer.

It makes me angry that posts like that are allowed to remain anywhere.  At the end of the day all that happens is a lot of innocent people lose their money.

As Tomahawk said, there is so many good reasons why a company like NWE might be undervalued but it takes some dodginess like this to get it going.

Shame, shame shame.


----------



## gordon2007

I'm a fairly new poster here. Have been following the YML thread this week. In doing some research tonight came across the NWE ann and then just happened to find a thread on here for NWE. 

What I find interesting though is the amount of baseless ramping (in between some very usefull and helpful posts) that is in both threads. In fact there was even some comparisons to the YML thread a few posts ago.

My point is, how is one supposed to differentiate between solid facts and useless ramps? If say I want to use ASF for research...it sure is hard to weed out the blatant hype as opposed to genuine facts.

But then I think to myself...is this a valid way to trade? Ride all the waves from ramps and quickly take your profits? When I say valid I mean...is that a strategy that people actually use and make a consistent profit from? If so, how does one protect themselves from falling into this trap?

Another thing I've noticed...it seems this these types of threads mostly happen on very cheep shares (small caps).


----------



## doctorj

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> My point is, how is one supposed to differentiate between solid facts and useless ramps? If say I want to use ASF for research...it sure is hard to weed out the blatant hype as opposed to genuine facts.
> 
> But then I think to myself...is this a valid way to trade? Ride all the waves from ramps and quickly take your profits? When I say valid I mean...is that a strategy that people actually use and make a consistent profit from? If so, how does one protect themselves from falling into this trap?
> 
> Another thing I've noticed...it seems this these types of threads mostly happen on very cheep shares (small caps).



All very valid points.  It comes down to doing your own research (think of it as due diligence).  Look at a post that piques your interest (even the best, apparently well researched post from the most highly regarded posters) here and on other forums as a flag to do some research of your own.  If you can reproduce their calcs with 3rd party verifiable numbers from reputable sources then perhaps they are on to something.  Automatically ignore any posts that refer to anything that isn't public knowledge or a "certainty".

As for the strategy of riding ramps - you may be on to something, but it'd be a topic for another thread.  Feel free to start one in the appropriate section.


----------



## toc_bat

i too think that the new ann will see a price drop, although it isnt entirely negative, it confirms negotiations are in the pipeline,

by the way what is the difference between an upstream oiler, a downstream oiler, and just an oiler?

thanks


----------



## beach

You have to read between the lines with the announcement, it clearly says Norwest is able to confirm that negotiations are in
progress with BPCL in respect to both projects. and have been discussing and as soon as Norwest has executed formal agreements with BPCL it will advise
accordingly.

what else do you need to know its a done deal, DTI approval then Bingo, as for a T/O i reserve my full opinion but would say i half doubt it. regards beach


----------



## toc_bat

DTI = ???

thx = thanks


----------



## beach

Department of Trade and Industry


----------



## watsonc

Will NWE be bullish today?


----------



## toc_bat

beach said:
			
		

> what else do you need to know its a done deal, DTI approval then Bingo,




is there a chance DTI approval wont happen?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

toc_bat said:
			
		

> is there a chance DTI approval wont happen?




Unlikely as its Aussie DTI required and they're very welcoming of overseas involment in exploration, especially Indian and Chinese involvment,


UK licences as well shouldn't be a problem


The real NTA (before you ask Toc Net Tangible Asset) backing for NWE comes from the Puffin field, as I have stated over and over and over, 

Its previous NPV = 15c to NWE and that was when AED was $3ish, clearl AED has run to $5 and it has beeen on a UBS report that expects reserve upgrades so there is more upside in the NPV (Net Present Value) attributable to NWE from Puffin


----------



## toc_bat

thanks YT

i thought BCPL was only interested in buying NWEs north sea blocks, not Timorese,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Take a look at AED, there has been some huge accumulation lately, its amazing


Lots of $1m buy orders (alomst 200k @ $4.70 = $940k)


And with NWE lots of $100k  buys today as well, someone knows something we don't and I bet its related to AED/NWE puffin field


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

toc_bat said:
			
		

> thanks YT
> 
> i thought BCPL was only interested in buying NWEs north sea blocks, not Timorese,




Are you kidding, after AED has found 40m -120m barrels of oil, everyone wants a piece of those surrounding Timorese blocks.


----------



## toc_bat

> North Sea Blocks 48/1b and 2c and the Timor Sea AC/P32 permit




oh yes .... i ought to read more comprehensively


----------



## X888

NWE doing well hitting .165


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Closed nicely and 2 clicks above 15c support level

15c if held for the rest of the week should provide very good support

Anyway an article I found



> 03.01.2007
> Norwest Energy Putting Finishing Touches To Its Puffin Oil Field Development
> Nowadays, Perth-based Norwest Energy has a strong international flavour with assets spanning the UK, USA and India. But it is events closer to home that will most likely dominate the headlines in the year ahead.
> 
> The company, which is quoted on the Australian and Frankfurt stock markets, is looking at first cash flow from the Puffin oil field development in the Timor Sea – in which it holds a 1.25 per cent interest – during 2007. Current estimates suggest a start-up time of around June, with initial production of 30,000 bopd.
> 
> Better still for Norwest is that the development work led by operator AED Oil Ltd comes at no cost to the firm, which holds the same stake across the whole AC/P22 block. This block holds considerable upside with numerous prospects yet to be drilled.
> 
> According to Norwest, the potential royalty cash flow from Puffin alone will be around A$33 million based on P50 reserves of 40 million barrels and an oil price of A$50 per barrel. Norwest CEO Joe Salomon says this will be a massive boost for the company, generating income for future project expenditure.
> 
> Nearby the company holds a much juicier 30.1 per cent stake in block AC/P32, operated by Coogee, an area surrounded by production and discoveries. The group plans to sink a well in this area sometime after May 2007.
> 
> A bunch of wells are also being lined up for the onshore Perth Basin too. Drilling is expected on block EP368, in which Norwest holds 10 per cent, though it has just withdrawn from EP437, because of a higher risk exposure (33 per cent). On block EP413, Norwest (1.278 per cent) also expects to see the Freshwater Point exploratory well kick-off during the first half of 2007. Close by, it expects oil flow at Jingemia in L14, 340 km from Perth, to return to 4,500 bopd following recent development drilling to arrest production decline. Again, Norwest holds a 1.278 per cent participating interest.
> 
> Despite this flurry of local activity, things are progressing across the sea. Despite a gradual withdrawal from the US market, including the recent sale of its West Virginia shale project, it remains bullish about its overseas portfolio.
> 
> In the UK, Norwest is looking to extend its presence in the Southern Gas Basin and is waiting on a couple of permit applications. *Going forward, India is coming into play, with the establishment of a New Delhi office, and a number of deals reportedly on the table. Here, Norwest is keen to take a slice of the increasingly active upstream but it also lining up potential forays abroad with Indian partners. *
> 
> The first concrete step was a co-operation pact with Bharat Petroleum Corporation Ltd, India’s largest refiner, for joint exploration overseas. Under the deal, Norwest will act as project leader to pinpoint opportunities for further collaboration. Salomon says the tie-up underlines Norwest’s Indian and international ambitions. The company is eyeing other markets too including Africa.


----------



## Sean K

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Closed nicely and 2 clicks above 15c support level
> 
> 15c if held for the rest of the week should provide very good support




Once again YT, you've picked a winner. (For the moment)

Well done!

Technically, I think you are right, but I think it might hold above the support level Monday creating more confidence in the recent uptrend and breakout. 

Really should have seen this coming 2 months ago. Hey, actually, you did! 

(holding)


----------



## chops_a_must

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Anyway an article I found



Can you provide a link along with that? Cheers!

It even avoided the Friday afternoon small cap sell off, good signs.


----------



## jtb

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Can you provide a link along with that? Cheers!
> 
> It even avoided the Friday afternoon small cap sell off, good signs.




http://www.oilbarrel.com/news/article.html...ed=oilbarrel_en


----------



## toc_bat

toc_bat said:
			
		

> i too think that the new ann will see a price drop, although it isnt entirely negative, it confirms negotiations are in the pipeline,
> 
> by the way what is the difference between an upstream oiler, a downstream oiler, and just an oiler?
> 
> thanks




wrong again, was i, 

Obviously longer term this has more potential, as soon as the BCPL deal becomes officially ann'd via the ASX, and if something about puffin and AED is ann'd too as YT has often pointed out. It is likely though that the highs of 17.5 were encouraged by HC ramping, talk of T/O etc.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hmm holding up nicely,

A few more 5m volume days with trading and closing a few clicks above 15c will lay the foundations for a strong support base


----------



## Sean K

Still looks like it's broken up on the 3 year chart. Hopefully 15s the support line now.


----------



## The Pro

Hello to alll, this is my first post on this forum. I have been a long term holder of AED and know their situation extremely well. It wasn't until a day or two ago that i started to do some research on NWE.

The deal with Bharat Petoleum seems a little strange, Indian media reports that the deal is complete, using percentages and $ amounts. Yet NWE says its still in negotiations.

Does anyone know any more about the potential deal with BPCL, and if so what do they believe it is and what impact would it have on the share price.

AED will  be releasing their next reserve statement when the new COO has a chance to go over all the reports. Officially starts in late January, should be out within the next two weeks.


Cheers


----------



## doctorj

You could try looking at what NDO sold there blocks for to assess the deal based on the numbers the indian press have made available.

Also, add what NWE are likely to receive to their current cash holding then compare that to their market cap.  Then consider there income stream and add to that its likely to be upgraded.

It's a shame it took a ramp on HC to get some life into this stock.  It's an oiler with a good income stream and interest in some highly speculative blocks.  Not many small cap oilers have good blocks AND the income to fund drilling.


----------



## The Pro

Cheers Doctorj, i have known for a while about NWE and their relationship with AED however never did any research until a couple of days ago. I wouldn't pay any attention to the wild t/o rumour. People are trying to make theories up, why would a $3billion company want to deal with a $30million company???

Anyway it will be very interesting to see what the BPCL deal is, AC/P32 received minimal institutional support, and quite rightly. An $800million float with 50mmbbl, just didn't add up. Compare this with AED, they are worlds apart.

I really think this company could be something big, would love to keep this forum going, any input would be very beneficial for all of us. I know AED's situation very well and am happy to answer any questions regarding them.

Cheers


----------



## toc_bat

The Pro said:
			
		

> AC/P32 received minimal institutional support, and quite rightly. An $800million float with 50mmbbl, just didn't add up




hi Pro, im an amateur and not quite sure what you are talking about here, could you expand on the above statement?

thanks


----------



## spottygoose

Announcement - approval for continuation of UK Block 48. No padding on that announcement..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Having another crack at 17.5c resistance levels,

Will need around 5-10m volume to clear it and will need to get up to 19c so that 17.5c can then form support


*Until then in 15c Strong Support and 17.5c resistance channel*

I think that right now the SP is being driven by this Indian JV which is really good,

However for longer term value we need those reseve upgrades from AED, watch for a rund in AED over $5 to signal reserve upgrade coming out


----------



## doctorj

That announcement was very interesting in its brevity.

My understanding of it is to have successfully negotiated for the block, they must have agreed to a forward drilling program for it.  In all likelihood this means they'll announce to market, this week or next, that program.  As they're unlikely to go it alone, expect farm-ins and maybe some cash up-front for NWE as consideration.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

doctorj said:
			
		

> That announcement was very interesting in its brevity.
> 
> My understanding of it is to have successfully negotiated for the block, they must have agreed to a forward drilling program for it.  In all likelihood this means they'll announce to market, this week or next, that program.  As they're unlikely to go it alone, expect farm-ins and maybe some cash up-front for NWE as consideration.





Very interesting Doc, 

I didn't know that, 

Well looks like NWE have finally inked the deal with BPCL

Can't wait


----------



## chops_a_must

Are you still following this one YT? Pretty conservative royalty revenue estimates don't you think?


----------



## toc_bat

NWE havent released a quarterly ann yet? will they get in trouble? detention?


----------



## subi1

NWE'S activities report was released yesterday


----------



## toc_bat

thanks for that, you are right, yet Etrade does not show it! Etrade has so many little idiosyncrasies it would be cute if it wasnt a share trading platform! sux that i have to double check with the asx website.


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> thanks for that, you are right, yet Etrade does not show it! Etrade has so many little idiosyncrasies it would be cute if it wasnt a share trading platform! sux that i have to double check with the asx website.




news alerts will send you an email whenever there is an asx annoucement or media on your chosen stocks.


----------



## toc_bat

spotty

thanks

how quick are they? Im on the CAZ mailing list for example, they can take up to a couple of days to send out their anns after being published with the asx, 

hmm, then ill have to monitor another source!

see ya


----------



## spottygoose

toc_bat said:
			
		

> spotty
> 
> thanks
> 
> how quick are they? Im on the CAZ mailing list for example, they can take up to a couple of days to send out their anns after being published with the asx,
> 
> hmm, then ill have to monitor another source!
> 
> see ya




It varies - it can be as soon as  5 mins after or it can be an hour or so. It's pretty good.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Are you still following this one YT? Pretty conservative royalty revenue estimates don't you think?




Took profit at 17c last week as it looked like it would stall a little and it did,

I was expecting a pull back and was going to buy back in but put funds into BYR

Hopefully can get back in at or below 17c in about 2 weeks time, hopefully ann's will be delayed till then I hope!


----------



## chops_a_must

AED says mid february for reserves of its other Puffin fields. A fair probability they will be good. I hope you can get back in before then. Cheers.


----------



## spottygoose

From Petroleum News:

Norwest hits jackpot with Puffin royalty 


Thursday, 1 February 2007

PERTH-based minnow Norwest Energy estimates it could earn $A33 million in cash flow as a result of its 1.25% royalty holder in AED Oil's Puffin oil field in the Timor Sea.

In its December quarterly report, the company said it based this figure on the release of AED's reserve upgrade at the P50 level of confidence in November and an average oil price of $US50 per barrel. 

AED estimates the Puffin North East main area (NE1) contains 22 million barrels (MMbbl) at the P90 (90%) level of confidence, 40MMbbl at P50 and 67MMbbl at Pl0. 

"In addition, AED believes the NE2 area is likely to be a commercial pool and considers the NE3 area to be an exciting prospect," Norwest said. 

Also in the Vulcan Sub-basin, Norwest has nearly finalised a farm-out agreement with an Indian energy major in AC/P32, where operator Coogee Resources drilled the unsuccessful Magnolia-1 exploration well this time last year. 

While Norwest yesterday referred to the farm-in partner as a "third party", earlier this month it named the company as Bharat Petroleum in response to speculation by Indian news reports. 

The AC/P32 joint venture has also nearly finished interpreting its recently purchased 3D seismic dataset, which covers the entire block, and the results of which will determine the location of a commitment well.

Norwest said entry into the permit year starting May was optional for each of the JV partners, who are Australian Worldwide Exploration, Bounty Oil and Gas and Adelphi Energy.


----------



## spottygoose

UK DTI has announced, as part of the 24th Round, that NWE Joint Venture were awarded block 47/7 in the Southern Gas Basin under 'Promote' license status. The expenditure commitments are only to reprocess 2D seismic. (thanks to Intruder for this info.)

http://www.og.dti.gov.uk/upstream/licensin..._Offer_name.xls


----------



## chops_a_must

spottygoose said:
			
		

> UK DTI has announced, as part of the 24th Round, that NWE Joint Venture were awarded block 47/7 in the Southern Gas Basin under 'Promote' license status. The expenditure commitments are only to reprocess 2D seismic. (thanks to Intruder for this info.)
> 
> http://www.og.dti.gov.uk/upstream/licensin..._Offer_name.xls



Bad link.


----------



## spottygoose

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Bad link.





http://www.og.dti.gov.uk/upstream/licensing/24_rnd/24_Offer_name.xls

try this.


----------



## chops_a_must

It's looking good for a potential breakout, after another run at 17.5 over the next few days. One to watch, that's for sure!


----------



## TheAbyss

Any thoughts on what impact the additional block being awarded will have?


----------



## spottygoose

From Petroleum News:

Norwest builds its UK base

Meanwhile, Norwest Energy's subsidiary New Southern Cross was awarded a new licence in the Southern Gas Basin, next door to permit P1350 where the company has a 50% interest. 

Norwest said both blocks were on trend with, and updip, of the Amethyst gas field, which has 735 billion cubic feet of reserves and has been in production since 1991. 

The newly awarded Block 47/7 lies between the Easington and Dimlington gas terminals, onshore Yorkshire, and the Rough gas field now used for gas storage. As a result, up to six pipeline delivery routes cross the block, according to Norwest. 

In addition, the licence is covered by a modern grid of 2D seismic data, which Norwest is obliged to reprocess and interpret within the next two years before deciding whether to drill a well in the second two-year term. 

The company will hold a half-stake in the new licence in partnership with London-based Encore Oil. 

Norwest chief executive Joe Salomon said his company was working to make the UK a significant part of its overall business. 

"We see the UK as a good place to be doing business," he said. 

"The North Sea is a mature petroleum province, the Government ensures that data is readily and very cheaply available and all indications are that there are many more discoveries yet to be made."


----------



## chops_a_must

Down on really low volume, considering very good news IMO.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Down on really low volume, considering very good news IMO.




Really? I thought it was crap,

NWE farmed out 20% for $2m AUD

I was dissapointed, especially after the Indian Articles touted much higher figures


----------



## chops_a_must

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Really? I thought it was crap,
> 
> NWE farmed out 20% for $2m AUD
> 
> I was dissapointed, especially after the Indian Articles touted much higher figures



It will allow it to get into production much quicker than what otherwise would have been the case. Which to me is good for a company that might not be able to afford the initial expenditure.


----------



## blues

Also the Indian article was referring mainly to Bounder for the large cash injection not AC/P32.

Cheers.


----------



## chops_a_must

blues said:
			
		

> Also the Indian article was referring mainly to Bounder for the large cash injection not AC/P32.
> 
> Cheers.



Which NWE hinted at in the release...


----------



## beach

Really? I thought it was crap,

NWE farmed out 20% for $2m AUD

I was dissapointed, especially after the Indian Articles touted much higher figures
__________________
Note: I am not a Financial Adviser, nor are any of my posts intended to be financial advice, they merely express my own opinions  




not sure why you think this was crap, nwe will recieve 550,000 dollars for giving up a few % interest in a very promising block, which nwe still has over 20%, i think you might be referring to bounder with regards to a touted much higher figure, also mentioned looking forward to another deal with our indian friends in the near future. well done nwe keep up the good work ,beach


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

beach said:
			
		

> not sure why you think this was crap, nwe will recieve 550,000 dollars for giving up a few % interest in a very promising block, which nwe still has over 20%, i think you might be referring to bounder with regards to a touted much higher figure, also mentioned looking forward to another deal with our indian friends in the near future. well done nwe keep up the good work ,beach




20% IS NOT "GIVING UP A FEW %",

Guys you seem to forgot that NWE happily gave up its stake in Puffin field and dilluted down to a 1.25% Net Royalty Interest, sure its still a great NPV for a tiny company, but surely you all ask what I do, WHY OH WHY DIDN'T THEY KEEP SAY 5%!!! THINK OF THE DIFFERENCE THAT WOULD HAVE MADE TO NPV!

I just don't want to see them doing that again, thats all.


----------



## LifeisShort

Hot off the press.....update research note from DJ's values NWE at 26.5c so seemingly plenty of upside to be had from their point of view.


----------



## chops_a_must

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Hot off the press.....update research note from DJ's values NWE at 26.5c so seemingly plenty of upside to be had from their point of view.



Any idea where you got that from?


----------



## LifeisShort

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Any idea where you got that from?




Yes I'm reading it as I'm writing this. It has only come out today and is available to DJ clients at the moment. I'll check if I can post it on here tomorrow.


----------



## jtb

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> 20% IS NOT "GIVING UP A FEW %",
> 
> Guys you seem to forgot that NWE happily gave up its stake in Puffin field and dilluted down to a 1.25% Net Royalty Interest, sure its still a great NPV for a tiny company, but surely you all ask what I do, WHY OH WHY DIDN'T THEY KEEP SAY 5%!!! THINK OF THE DIFFERENCE THAT WOULD HAVE MADE TO NPV!
> 
> I just don't want to see them doing that again, thats all.




Hey YT -I think the Mag' result has firmly changed their focus to the North Sea. I get the impression NWE will be happy for others to share the load and hopefully continue building/proving up reserves locally and pouring money in (5% of Puffin would have been nice though)while they get amongst some substantial gas at very little (hopefully less than little) cost to themselves. >20% of 3-500 odd BCF would do nicely for starters.  

Are you thinking about getting back in ?
You can smell it can't you  : 

A few 20c options floating around would have been nice hey


----------



## beach

YT, NWE and other partners gave up a few % each to farm out the 20%. NWE gave up 5.3% from 30.1-24.8. Like I said just a few %. Now each will receive their share of the 1.4 million USD. Beach.


----------



## LifeisShort

NWE report.....will become available in 10 days. I'll post it then in the meantime unfortunately I can't.


----------



## Out Too Soon

beach said:
			
		

> YT, NWE and other partners gave up a few % each to farm out the 20%. NWE gave up 5.3% from 30.1-24.8. Like I said just a few %. Now each will receive their share of the 1.4 million USD. Beach.




Thanks for that beach,   A lot of the hot air dissipated end of January, : , now we can get back to basics, will be interested to see Lifes report when he can release it.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

jtb said:
			
		

> Hey YT
> Are you thinking about getting back in ?




I'LL BE BACK! (now play theme music for the Terminator)  : 

Seriously though I will buy back in very soon


----------



## chops_a_must

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> NWE report.....will become available in 10 days. I'll post it then in the meantime unfortunately I can't.



Might become redundant by then if the next AED puffin report is a good one...


----------



## LifeisShort

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Might become redundant by then if the next AED puffin report is a good one...




It's just a one page update report on NWE going on the previous report released last year but of course touching upon the new developments and updating price targets


----------



## chops_a_must

Something is up with this one right at the moment. Up about 7% in the space of a few minutes. Breaking out.


----------



## jtb

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Something is up with this one right at the moment. Up about 7% in the space of a few minutes. Breaking out.




Agreed-very quiet for most of the day and then an awful lot of volume in the last couple of hours.
Indian JV announcement can't be too far away.........  

Go Norwest


----------



## beach

nice to see a move through the .175 barrier with better than ave volume, next resistance 195c good luck to pateint holders, beach


----------



## spottygoose

Carmichael research report from the NWE website.........

"Valuation
We value NWE at 26.5 cps as a base case on the estimated discounted cash flow
generated from the Puffin Phase I and Ia development, plus a number of high impact
exploration targets, to be drilled later in 2007 or 2008. Our valuation rises to 31.5 cps
on an upside case from the addition of further cash flow generated from the Phase II
development at Puffin.
We assumed a fully diluted issued capital of 217m shares and options and a discount
rate of 8% over a production life of 4 years for the base case Puffin development, to
generate discounted cash flow of $25.2m or 12 cps. We estimate an upside case
realising $41.3m in discounted cash flow (8%) over a life of 5.85 years, or 17cps.
Further upside, from additional potential reserves in the Puffin blocks, have not been
included.
We estimate NWE will have cash, post sale of it s West Virginia gas assets, of
approximately $8.2m or 4.0cps on a fully diluted basis."


----------



## spottygoose

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Carmichael research report from the NWE website.........
> 
> Looks to be a very conservative evaluation, we can expect upgrades to both Puffin and Bounder. It will be interesting to get a look at the DJ's report when it becomes available on the 19th. Hopefully somone will be able to post it here.


----------



## spottygoose

Here is the whole report

http://www.norwestenergy.com.au/files/resourcesmodule/@random45d104e854a64/1171326253_NWE_080207.pdf


----------



## chops_a_must

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Looks to be a very conservative evaluation, we can expect upgrades to both Puffin and Bounder. It will be interesting to get a look at the DJ's report when it becomes available on the 19th. Hopefully somone will be able to post it here.



The way I read it, Puffin has been upgraded by almost a third. So... 31c... from 26c? Seeing as though NWE valued Puffin at a minimum of 15cps, 31c seems very low.


----------



## blues

For NWE followers interesting release by Encore last night.

In addition to the 18/5-2 well, EnCore expects to participate in a further six offshore and two onshore wells in the next 18 months in a programme comprising:

48/22-C – Cirrus exploration/development well operated by Perenco UK Limited 
42/13-B – Breagh appraisal well operated by Sterling Resources (UK) Ltd 
47/9c-B – Barbarossa appraisal well operated by Venture Production plc 
*48/2-B – Bounder appraisal well operated by EnCore * 
28/9-C – Exploration well operated by Oilexco North Sea Ltd 
21/30-S – Exploration well (operator to be confirmed) 
Markells Wood – Onshore exploration well operated by Northern Petroleum plc 
Leigh Park – Onshore exploration well operated by Northern Petroleum plc 

Good to see Bounder getting a mention.

Cheers.


----------



## chops_a_must

blues said:
			
		

> Good to see Bounder getting a mention.



The price action is absolutely silly. Considering the action on AED... maybe I should pick up more here...


----------



## chops_a_must

Well and truly on the breakout. Glad I bought more the other day... lol!


----------



## jtb

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Well and truly on the breakout. Glad I bought more the other day... lol!




Sell side has fattened right up as well, but yes its been a long time coming.

Go Norwest


----------



## Sean K

I took some money off the table on this last month, but it seems to have held up quite well, and it now looks like 17 c could be good support. 

Has anyone got a final analysis of the value of Puffin to this, and was it upgraded. Sorry if it's been covered, I was on the beach....


----------



## spottygoose

Total value to NWE = AU $41 million.


----------



## blues

On the 20/2 NWE brought out an announcement saying that for the NE1 and the NE2 areas the royalty stream is estimated at $41 million based on oil price of US$50 and exchange rate of 0.75c.

AED should announce Puffin SW reserves next week.

Cheers.


----------



## Sean K

Thanks guys. This does look like a good minnow to me. I originally bought in just on the chart, but looks like a decent longer term prospect doesn't it. Cheers.


----------



## Sean K

I notice that the VPE ann in regard to the Jingemia-11 Oil Development Well drilling has NWE with a 1.2% interest. I don't quite understand how NWE develop these % royalties. How did they get into this one, and what are they doing to potentially earn 1.2%? VPE claim this field could contain up to 4.6 m bl of recoverable oil. At $60 bl, that's $27.6b x 1.2% = $33m. How much per barrel would actually flow to NWE?


----------



## catihouse

kennas said:
			
		

> I notice that the VPE ann in regard to the Jingemia-11 Oil Development Well drilling has NWE with a 1.2% interest. I don't quite understand how NWE develop these % royalties. How did they get into this one, and what are they doing to potentially earn 1.2%? VPE claim this field could contain up to 4.6 m bl of recoverable oil. At $60 bl, that's $27.6b x 1.2% = $33m. How much per barrel would actually flow to NWE?





I think you have a decimal point in the wrong place.
4.6 mbbl of oil at $60 at 1.278% for NWE is $3,527,280. Not $33m


----------



## Sean K

catihouse said:
			
		

> I think you have a decimal point in the wrong place.
> 4.6 mbbl of oil at $60 at 1.278% for NWE is $3,527,280. Not $33m



ooops, Thanks!


----------



## chops_a_must

kennas said:
			
		

> I notice that the VPE ann in regard to the Jingemia-11 Oil Development Well drilling has NWE with a 1.2% interest. I don't quite understand how NWE develop these % royalties. How did they get into this one, and what are they doing to potentially earn 1.2%?



I don't know, and I don't care. All I know is that I made a fortuitous and profitable buy on it yesterday. Seems to keep laying these golden eggs everywhere.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

blues said:
			
		

> On the 20/2 NWE brought out an announcement saying that for the NE1 and the NE2 areas the royalty stream is estimated at $41 million based on oil price of US$50 and exchange rate of 0.75c.
> 
> AED should announce Puffin SW reserves next week.
> 
> Cheers.




Having originally bought in at 12c and sold out at 17c for a tidy profit a month ago, I was lucky enough to be able to buy back in yesterday at 15c-15.5c

With 200m shares the current $41m NPV of Puffin is worth 20c NWE+

As Blues pointed out more reserve upgrades are due out, the question is how big will Puffin end up being, 

Anyway its trading at a 25% discount to its Puffin Royalty alon, then you add in Jingemia its other UK + Indian Interests etc etc


----------



## spottygoose

And a new Director appointed - Bill Bloking, ex-bhp with a wealth of experience.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Certainly does seem to have a wealth of experience, especially in the North West Shelf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I also like the fact that his 3m Option package is well out of the money,

1M @ 22.5c

1M @ 27.5c

1M @ 32.5c

ie he wants them to have value, well he (management) need to add value!


----------



## blues

Spoke to the company and AED have said SW Reserves will be out by the end of this week which should be a boost to NWE.

Cheers.


----------



## spottygoose

Yes that is right blues. A good day all round for nwe - bill bloking, the options package that YT has pointed out and now news that AED will release SW results by the end of this week.   Seems odd to get the announcement about the announcement but it seems to me that things are falling into place rather nicely.


----------



## Sean K

NWE holding at 15 cents long term support. I'm generally concerned about the market at the moment, and not sure how good news right now will effect NWE, but other stocks have been climbing amidst the gloom. WMT for eg. Perhaps this can have a run with some solid news. This 15 cent level looks solid. For now...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

_Additional Note – Puffin South West Resources
AED has previously advised that it is will be releasing Oil Initially In Place information relating to the Puffin South West area. It was expected that this information would be available by the end of February 2007. The Company wishes to advise that the information will be released by the end of this week._


As stated currently Puffin is worth $41m to NWE = 20c or so

Noticed NEO shot up 50% Intra Day on some possible good oil interssections whilst drilling of a minority interest well,

You'd think NWE's Attributable NPV value would at least get the same effect if not more


----------



## chops_a_must

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> You'd think NWE's Attributable NPV value would at least get the same effect if not more



Unfortunately it hasn't worked like that for this one.

I'm still prepared to hold this as one of my few positions, as it still looks solid enough for me.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Depending on the South West Reserves I reckon NWE will run up on announcement,

Currently Puffin Worth $41m = NWE 20c      Share tradin around 15c

If South West worth say $10m
ie Total Puffin worth $50m = NWE 25c       Share may reach 21c

If South West worth say $20m
ie Total Puffin worth $60m = NWE 30c       Share should get to 24/25c

If South West worth say $30m
ie Total Puffin worth $70m = NWE 35c       Share Should get to 30c

So it'll all depend on South West upgrade amount, still Puffin has already gone from $33m to NWE to $41m = 25% increase, so after Puffin South West 
I wonder how much more Oil could be upgraded?


Anyway Glad I was able to get as many as I did at 15c/15.5c cause I don't think I'd be able to get such a large chunk anymore,

As for the South West reserves, we'll know by the end of the week how large they are, can't wait


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Moved up 1c (6.45%) on volume of 3m, 2 days to go till AED releases South West Reserves, ohhhhhhhh the antcipation of it all


----------



## chops_a_must

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Moved up 1c (6.45%) on volume of 3m, 2 days to go till AED releases South West Reserves, ohhhhhhhh the antcipation of it all



Looking forward to it. More than a quarter of the resistance at .17 was taken out, so it should be interesting to see how it starts tomorrow with opening bids. Some of them may even be pulled, if it looks like going through. Hopefully it gets some legs.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Buy depth building in anticipation of South West Reserves ann me thinks


----------



## chops_a_must

Just like I thought. A lot of the sells at .17 were pulled. Now up to .175 with buyers coming in quickly. Doesn't look to be much after .18. Hopefully it can take a big chunk of the resistance out during the day and set up for a run tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Moved up 1c (6.45%) on volume of 3m, 2 days to go till AED releases South West Reserves, ohhhhhhhh the antcipation of it all





Crept up another 1c or 6%, meanwhile AED up 4%


----------



## noirua

There seems to be a quite large trade going through at 17.5 cents, most went through at 11.31.21 hrs. Interesting to watch.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

noirua said:
			
		

> There seems to be a quite large trade going through at 17.5 cents, most went through at 11.31.21 hrs. Interesting to watch.




?

A large trade will be when a person with deep pockets realises the upside potential offered by the upgrade at Puffin 25-35c NPV and the downside given current NPV of Puffin is 20c and decideds to take out the 1m at 18c in 1 go


----------



## noirua

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> A large trade will be when a person with deep pockets realises the upside potential offered by the upgrade at Puffin 25-35c NPV and the downside given current NPV of Puffin is 20c and decideds to take out the 1m at 18c in 1 go




Hi, I've just bought a few, but not very many - I usually say that. This is purely on the trading this morning, your prompt, no other. Hard to see if there is one person picking up stock, anyway, they will have to pay 18 cents now.


----------



## powerkoala

YT, if someone take 18c 1M, then this will be blue sky 
guess ppl still waiting for tomorrow news before moving north...
we have to be patient for a moment


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

AED is up 5% now, I'm surprised that those sellers at 18c have actually left orders up there,

Be interesting to see where AED finishes up today


----------



## powerkoala

maybe because xao down, nikkei down...
market is little bit worry..
9% for today is quite good compare to others
but with AED touched $5 again...
NWE should go back to 20c area again....
we will see that when the ann arrives


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Also while irrelevant in terms of real value the Jingemia well is actually being drilled quite rapidly, 550m+ overnight, we may get oil shows Friday/Saturday and I guess good news is good news


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

AED ann out!


Huge upgrade almost double


_Estimates of Oil Initially in Place (OIIP) in the Puffin South West region (SW), in the Timor Sea, owned 100 per cent by AED Oil Limited (AED or the Company), have been confirmed in the *range of 38 to 97 million stock tank barrels (MMstb). This range and the most likely volume of 65 MMstb are similar to the volume of oil in the Puffin North East region (NE) now being developed by AED. * Recovery factors for the SW are likely to be broadly similar to those for the NE and are estimated to range from 40% to 70% depending upon the areal extent and shape of the reservoirs, reservoir quality and performance and the mode of development._


*I reckon attributable value to NWE will be $60m-$70m = 30c - 35c NWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sean K

Hhhmm, I don't normally like to give a running commentry of stocks during the day, but at 12.33 a few decent orders went through. Ppl getting set for this announcement that seems to have been well telegraphed....strange.


----------



## spottygoose

kennas said:
			
		

> Hhhmm, I don't normally like to give a running commentry of stocks during the day, but at 12.33 a few decent orders went through. Ppl getting set for this announcement that seems to have been well telegraphed....strange.





Great news out. It was rumoured elsewhere that ann. was coming today but we can't post rumours here. Fantastic news for NWE the best of the likely scenarios!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I don't think the mkt realises how big an upgrade this is for AED/NWE their SP's should be up 40-50%, 

NWE is providing an amazing day trading opportunity, I think later today or tomorrow NWE will release a Puffin Attributable value update which will go from exisitng $40m to $60m-$70m thats 30-35c surely it should trade at 25c given that if not higher

We'll wait and see


----------



## Rob_ee

Todays ann seems good BUT NWE only have a 1% interest and others have 99%..... so why is this so great for NWE ?

Just curios ?  maybe I read the wrong announcement or don't know what I am talking about (most Likely)

Rob


----------



## spottygoose

Rob_ee said:
			
		

> Todays ann seems good BUT NWE only have a 1% interest and others have 99%..... so why is this so great for NWE ?
> 
> Just curios ?  maybe I read the wrong announcement or don't know what I am talking about (most Likely)
> 
> Rob




Prior to the ann. puffin was worth $41 million dollars to NWE, reserves have almost doubled. So now probably worth more like $70 million +


----------



## noirua

Nearly 4 million shares traded, up to 19.5 cents.


----------



## Serpie

I believe that it's a 1.25% free carried "royalty", which provides more than 1.25% of the "profit".
They just sit back and collect the cheques - don't need to do any work.


----------



## Rob_ee

Thanks for the explanations people .... learning all the time

Rob


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

NWE previously released 49m recoverable barrels which gave a royalty stream value of $41m


So I'm betting they will take the P50 figure again = 65m bls, apply a "conservative" 44% recovery factor as they have in the past which will give them 28.6m bls recoverable


So total recoverable barrels = 49m + 28.6m = 77.6m

Now if 49m recoverable bls = $41m royalty cash flow 

*Then 77.6m recoverable bls should = $65m cash flow


With 200m shares on issue = Royalty value of 32.5c attributable to NWE!!!!*

Thats my call


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

This is really funny, mkt will only realise potential once NWE announce what AED already have


----------



## djones

This is a month old but a very good read:

http://www.norwestenergy.com.au/files/resourcesmodule/@random45d104e854a64/1171326253_NWE_080207.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Yeah, I'd say that 26.5c valuation target of theirs will be hit tomorrow or monday,

Time for an updated valuation report me thinks


----------



## chops_a_must

kennas said:
			
		

> Hhhmm, I don't normally like to give a running commentry of stocks during the day, but at 12.33 a few decent orders went through. Ppl getting set for this announcement that seems to have been well telegraphed....strange.



I think it caught a lot of people off guard due to this being the first announcement from AED during market trading, that I can remember. The only question now is whether to pyramid up or not...



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> With 200m shares on issue = Royalty value of 32.5c attributable to NWE!!!!
> 
> Thats my call



Interestingly, if you take the run from 10c to 20.5c as the first leg up, multiply that by 1.61, then add that to the recent intraday low of 14c, you get close to 31c. So that is my tip. And given that NWE and AED trade at a ridiculously low level compared to their value, it is consistent with a conservative SP valuation. (Not saying it isn't worth more, just that would be where it gets to.)

So yes, I'm tipping 31c sometime early next week or there abouts.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

With 10mins to go before pre-open be interesting to see if we get any big last minute buying,

Surely NWE's royalty ann will be out tomorrow


----------



## beach

making price prediction for nwe for the short term is a waste of time, yes the stock is undervalued but time in the market place will be the judge of that as nwe has been undervalued for quite sometime already. once the oil starts flowing in june/july or if we get any news on bounder your price prediction might come to fruition,, best of luck beach, ps i hold what is a great stock,


----------



## nizar

For this to breakout we need new buying momentum to overcome the sellers from the last spike, where about 6million+ shares went through at 19.5 and 20c.

Once we clear 20c, this will run... in my opinion...


----------



## Serpie

Looks like a huge cross on open at 19.5. That should clear out som e of the old holders and introduce some new blood.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

We'll have to wait for NWE Royalty value ann,

As stated using previous estimates, I reckon it'll be $65m royalty = 32.5c NWE


----------



## Stimpy

Serpie said:
			
		

> Looks like a huge cross on open at 19.5. That should clear out som e of the old holders and introduce some new blood.




Is it me, or did about 2M buys disappear just before open?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Can't believe the Arbitrage!


We know reserves have gone up by minimum 50%, we know it was previously worth 20c, so we can infer it will now be worth minimum 30c, we also can infer that NWE will announce this either today or monday, but I'd say today since AED announced yesterday.

I am curious is there anyone watching this stock who thinks the fundamentals look good but haven't yet bought? 

If so I would like to know why haven't you bought?

Are you waiting for it to break 20c so it'll run?

Are you waiting for the NWE ann to confirm royalty upgrade value?

Or are you just generally waiting for mkt to settle?


----------



## Bush Trader

Stimpy said:
			
		

> Is it me, or did about 2M buys disappear just before open?





I think your right. The Offer pulled back to 16.5c and the Bid 15.5c on my market depth analysis about 5 minutes prior to opening and then returned just after 10:00.  I thought it was just a glitch in the system.  Either that or it may have something to do with good for the day orders from yesterday being transferred to good to cancelled orders that are “adjusted on the next available market”???


----------



## nizar

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Are you waiting for it to break 20c so it'll run?




YES
See my previous post.
Alot of resistance at 19.5 and 20c, needs big volume to overcome those.


----------



## chops_a_must

nizar said:
			
		

> YES
> See my previous post.
> Alot of resistance at 19.5 and 20c, needs big volume to overcome those.



These got lifted and moved to the 19.5 and 20 level from 17.5 just after the AED announcement. Looks like someone is capping and accumulating. I'm hoping these will disappear after the next announcement again.


----------



## Bush Trader

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Can't believe the Arbitrage!
> 
> 
> We know reserves have gone up by minimum 50%, we know it was previously worth 20c, so we can infer it will now be worth minimum 30c, we also can infer that NWE will announce this either today or monday, but I'd say today since AED announced yesterday.
> 
> I am curious is there anyone watching this stock who thinks the fundamentals look good but haven't yet bought?
> 
> If so I would like to know why haven't you bought?
> 
> Are you waiting for it to break 20c so it'll run?
> 
> Are you waiting for the NWE ann to confirm royalty upgrade value?
> 
> Or are you just generally waiting for mkt to settle?






I’ve bee watching it since early January, however have not purchased for a number of reasons; market uncertainty, pooling a worthwhile stake together in order to enter, and seeing a positive break above resistance at 17c.  The rumour has been bought, however the fact has not yet been sold.  I thought 20c and an announcement were a sure thing at open today, however it has not eventuated.  There is plenty of volume compared to the price action which tells me that there are a lot of punters who want out for some reason.  Perceived stock valuations are not always rational, look at others stocks in the sector with NPV’s well above trading levels i.e. GGP & ARQ etc.  Don’t get me wrong, I think it will be a good thing, however it might not be on the right radars as yet.


Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Thanks guys, just trying to get an understanding of where others are viewing it from


----------



## chops_a_must

Sells being pulled from 20. I dare say the announcement will be out this afternoon.


----------



## Sean K

Lots of resistance around 19.5 and 20 as mentioned. Support at 17, and plenty at 15 on the downside.

Would have expected an ann by now. The figures shouldn't have been that hard to input for a revised value to NWE. I wonder if it's factored in already? Maybe the market just needs confirmation. General market uncertainty might be an issue at the moment. Punters not willing to jump into things until the US sorts themselves out....


----------



## noirua

kennas said:
			
		

> Lots of resistance around 19.5 and 20 as mentioned. Support at 17, and plenty at 15 on the downside.
> 
> Would have expected an ann by now. The figures shouldn't have been that hard to input for a revised value to NWE. I wonder if it's factored in already? Maybe the market just needs confirmation. General market uncertainty might be an issue at the moment. Punters not willing to jump into things until the US sorts themselves out....




Hi Kennas, Wouldn't a 12 month chart look quite different?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Just had a look at a monthly chart for the last 3 years, looks to be in a strong uptrend, 22c being like a 6year high qualifies as an all time high for me, 

So after 22c its blue skies, but will neend a bit of volume to come through to get it into blue skies,

Still for the traders what else is there with limited risk given underlying value?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Ann out!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I was spot on!

*$65m = 32.5c NWE*


_
The potential value of Norwest’s royalty stream using the estimated recoverable volume is AU $65 million. (Assumptions: oil price of US$50 per barrel and exchange rate of $0.75)._


----------



## Stimpy

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I reckon it'll be $65m royalty




So do they! Good job!  32.5cps royalty, nice.


----------



## Sean K

noirua said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas, Wouldn't a 12 month chart look quite different?



Um, yep....it looks like a 1 year chart.    LOL. 

I put up a 3 year to see the long term spt and resist lines more clearly.

1 year (with short and long term spt/resistance) below. now 17 has been broken again, it _should _ be support. 

Will depend on overall market to some degree. If the market steadies then these are more valid. Overnight crash, and the probabilities are no longer as probable.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

iS THE MKT ASLEEP?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sean K

Perhaps the market's focussing on the US employment data. Not sure if it's out yet....

This info should really have moved NWE. 

Market cap $36m with a $65m free royalty? That can't be right?


----------



## Bush Trader

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I was spot on!
> 
> *$65m = 32.5c NWE*
> 
> 
> _
> The potential value of Norwest’s royalty stream using the estimated recoverable volume is AU $65 million. (Assumptions: oil price of US$50 per barrel and exchange rate of $0.75)._





Announcement confirms your analysis YT, well done.  I’m in for 50% of what I allocated.  The US may surprise to the downside next week, which could see lower entry point if stage two of the sell-off begins.  Downside is awkward to predict as the is still plenty of sell volume.  It may be nervous 12 month held profit taking, as it was trading at around 10c this time last year.

Attached a weekly chart that confirms that 21c barrier that has to be broken.


----------



## spottygoose

Might have helped if it had been marked price sensitive. Joe is the king of the understated announcement!


----------



## nizar

kennas said:
			
		

> Will depend on overall market to some degree. If the market steadies then these are more valid. Overnight crash, and the probabilities are no longer as probable.




Yeh as with any other stock on the ASX and probably on other markets all over the world.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

kennas said:
			
		

> Perhaps the market's focussing on the US employment data. Not sure if it's out yet....
> 
> This info should really have moved NWE.
> 
> Market cap $36m with a $65m free royalty? That can't be right?




I know, I mean what about their other projects?

Jingemia, UK North Sea Licences, Other Licences around Puffin, Indian Oiler interest etc etc?

Apparantly their worth negative $30, ie $65m royalty + -$30 = $35m


----------



## Sean K

spottygoose said:
			
		

> Might have helped if it had been marked price sensitive. Joe is the king of the understated announcement!



I think price sensativeness (is that a word?   ) is determined by the ASX. Whoever it is got it wrong here. How could this result not be an influence on the companies value? Bizaar.


----------



## Bush Trader

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I know, I mean what about their other projects?
> 
> Jingemia, UK North Sea Licences, Other Licences around Puffin, Indian Oiler interest etc etc?
> 
> Apparantly their worth negative $30, ie $65m royalty + -$30 = $35m





"Please Explain", that makes no sense.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Just trying to show how wierd current situation for NWE is


Currently Puffin Worth $65m

Cash $6m

Jingemia at least $2m

Other projects say $2m

Total = $75m 

NWE = 37.5c

CURRENT sp 18C/18.5C MAKES NO SENSE!


----------



## Bush Trader

kennas said:
			
		

> I think price sensativeness (is that a word?   ) is determined by the ASX. Whoever it is got it wrong here. How could this result not be an influence on the companies value? Bizaar.




The same thing has happened with other stocks, NWR comes to mind. The numbers are overlooked by too many radars the roumour is purchased and the no follow through.


Cheers


----------



## Stimpy

says it all really.

Let's try again on Monday. Maybe we can hold a press conference!


----------



## mobcat

With ann like todays why would you sell for 18?????????


----------



## Bush Trader

mobcat said:
			
		

> With ann like todays why would you sell for 18?????????





Disappointing end to the session, poor expectations of US Job numbers have weighed heavily on the market this afternoon.  Punters are closing out longs in anticipation.


----------



## Stimpy

mobcat said:
			
		

> With ann like todays why would you sell for 18?????????




I don't think anyone read the second announcement.

It was definitely market sensitive but not marked as such - isn't that against the rules?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Day traders forced to exit positions I think


Wierdest thing I have seen

60% Royalty increase = 10% decrease in SP

Yet there are so many other speccie turds rocketing 30-50% on spec news


WEIRD!


----------



## doctorj

YT, you are fighting an uphill battle with market sentiment for junior oilers.  Despite jnr oilers with revenue streams never having priced in the USD80/bbl, they were sold off with the pull back.  The 'hot money' is still scavenging about in uranium hoping to strike it rich whilst there are plenty of oilers with revenue, near term drilling of highly leveraged targets wallowing about unloved.

NWE has the one thing that a company like BKP would kill for - a solid revenue stream to underpin the drilling of its prospects.  Yet BKP is far more volatile and up till recently was worth much more.

FAR is in much the same boat as NWE.  Revenue, a stack of cash in the bank, and plenty of good prospects, including a 30% stake of a massive whack of land off Senegal in the same basin as Hardman that they're currently finishing the 3d seismic on and yet they wallow about unloved.  Its a constant reminder to me that the market can stay illogical longer than one can stay solvent.


----------



## mobcat

I know rock solid positive news in a market looking for positives and a drop in sp you no what i think i would not like to be the person who is responsible for marking price sensitve ann could be a DCM  as far as i can see NWE is going to go off when the broader market gets wind of this ann and rightly so imo. 

CHEERS


----------



## Rob_ee

*Wierdest thing I have seen 60% Royalty increase = 10% decrease in SP*


Maybe traders are looking for a cheaper entry on Monday morning.

Shaghai in the red at the moment and US job report data release later tonight is forcast to dissapoint triggering a possible sell of Monday.... depending of course what happens tonight in the USA.

I've bought nothing today .. wait and see

Good luck YT ... hope it goes for you

Rob


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Having just finished speaking to 6 friends who are all on NWE,

NONE OF THEM SAW THE ANNOUNCEMENT!

Only after I told them did they realise, 

It started because one of them called me to ask when do I expect more news, I was like so what today wasn't good enough for you, he said I thought Puffin was the key not Jingemia, anyway you get the picture,

For some reason none of them saw the ann come out at 2pm and since an ann had already come out in the morning NWE already had news today next to their name.


So I'm guessing Monday/uesday will be a better indicator,

Enjoy your weekend peeps


----------



## mobcat

Good announcement, but can't believe its not market sensitive!

In essence they've announced that their 'royalty interest' in AC/P22 has increased by $24 million (approx 65% of current market cap) to $65 million (175% of current market cap). If this announcement doesn't warrant a market sensitive tag I don't know what does! 

This makes NWE worth approx 32c just based on AC/P22 income not including 30% of AC/P32, Jingemia, North Sea & all the coming developments!


----------



## nizar

Last edited by Joe Blow : Yesterday at 10:33 PM. Reason: ramp removed 

LOL


----------



## alankew

Is this royalty figure a one off or is it per year for so long?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Its a royalty thats paid out of gross sales not net profit, so thats why NWE simply calculates recoverable reserves of oil ie max potential saleable oil x oil price in AUD terms x their 1.25% interest


----------



## chops_a_must

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Just trying to show how wierd current situation for NWE is
> 
> 
> Currently Puffin Worth $65m
> 
> Cash $6m
> 
> Jingemia at least $2m
> 
> Other projects say $2m
> 
> Total = $75m
> 
> NWE = 37.5c
> 
> CURRENT sp 18C/18.5C MAKES NO SENSE!



And another thing that people have forgotten, and that has not been calculated in value estimates for NWE, is that AED is HEDGED AT $70 per barrel.

So, Puffin is worth closer to $91m.

NWE is fair value at about 50c by my calcs.

I could not understand the sellers stacking up at 19.5 & 20c on Friday. Just moronic. Almost guaranteeing themselves that it wasn't going to get taken out. They would have been better of hitting the buyers at market if they were that desperate.

And I don't buy into it being uncertainty about the US figures, because none of my other small caps got nearly as much punishment.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> And another thing that people have forgotten, and that has not been calculated in value estimates for NWE, is that *AED is HEDGED AT $70 per barrel.*
> 
> So, Puffin is worth closer to $91m.
> 
> NWE is fair value at about 50c by my calcs.
> 
> I could not understand the sellers stacking up at 19.5 & 20c on Friday. Just moronic. Almost guaranteeing themselves that it wasn't going to get taken out. They would have been better of hitting the buyers at market if they were that desperate.
> 
> And I don't buy into it being uncertainty about the US figures, because none of my other small caps got nearly as much punishment.




Very true and either was US uncertainty shouldn't be present monday

Also is it hedged at US $70 a bl?
If so I completely forgot about that,

*New Calcs:
77.6m recoverable barrels at $70 us = $5.432 Billion USD = $7.242 Billion AUD

NWE 1.25% Interest worth $90m AUD

+ $6m cash and $4m for other projects gives $100m = 50c NWE*

So undervalued, so so undervalued!


----------



## chops_a_must

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Also is it hedged at US $70 a bl?
> If so I completely forgot about that,
> So undervalued, so so undervalued!



I thought it was at a slightly higher percentage than this:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060419/pdf/3wc7zjd3mjmwv.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060407/pdf/3w78qzqt4610j.pdf

But it is also slightly higher than $70...

Not sure if this means >5% of the current reserves are hedged higher than $70... or if >5% of the then reserves...

Anyway, the Buffets on this forum need to take a serious look at both AED and NWE.


----------



## skint

Has anyone got any idea of the flow rates (BOPD) that are expected or hoped for from Puffin?


----------



## champ2003

skint said:
			
		

> Has anyone got any idea of the flow rates (BOPD) that are expected or hoped for from Puffin?




No-one will know exactly what the flow rates are until they open the taps in June although they do have some estimates which have been discussed numerous times in this thread and in AED's thread and has been released in company announcements.

Cheers

Champ


----------



## skint

champ2003 said:
			
		

> No-one will know exactly what the flow rates are until they open the taps in June although they do have some estimates which have been discussed numerous times in this thread and in AED's thread and has been released in company announcements.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Champ



Thanks champ. Normally more diligent and pro-active with my research. Put it down to lazy Sunday afternoon syndrome and fast approaching beer-a-clock.


----------



## itchy

Hey guys I think the reason NWE is not jumping up like a grasshoper is due to a number of reasons, namely that Puffin may not be as large as initial estimates. My mate who is a geologist warned me not to get too excited and bolt in but to wait and see. 
That of course could be a detrimental starategy in itself and NWE could lunch to 30c leaving me in its wake!
Dont mind me just playing the devils advocate!
DYOR


----------



## djones

I understand that this $65m + say $5m for other projects will take 9 years to come in.

So $70m / 9 = $7,777,778 per year income for NWE

There are 200m shares on issue so:

7,777,778 / 200,000,000 = 0.03888889

Doesnt that equal 3.8c per share earnings each year.

(obviously this is simplified and doesnt take into account changes in oil prices or what the present value of income streams are)

At EPS of 3.8c what would be a fair value for the share?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hung over very baldly but will try attempt toanswer

If 9years of cash flows then roughly use a PER of 7, so if 3.8c x 7 = 26.6c


----------



## djones

kennas said:
			
		

> 1 year (with short and long term spt/resistance) below. now 17 has been broken again, it _should _ be support.




Looks likely to fall below 17c support today. This is very dissapointing.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Held 17c, 

Can't believe its weak performance though,

Time for bed goodnight melbournians


----------



## juddy

Gee Chops,

I hope nobody listened to your NWE ramps on other threads (they'd be pretty peeved). Looking very weak atm. Maybe a lesson there for you.

cheers


----------



## surfingman

juddy said:
			
		

> Gee Chops,
> 
> I hope nobody listened to your NWE ramps on other threads (they'd be pretty peeved). Looking very weak atm. Maybe a lesson there for you.
> 
> cheers





Hey Juddy,

Do you want to private message chops and sort out your indifferences....

Ive read too much crap getting posted over an argument which developed from who knows where and who really cares?


----------



## juddy

No, I'm pretty happy to comment on the state of the NWE sp.


----------



## chops_a_must

juddy said:
			
		

> Looking very weak atm.



Not really.

Both AED and NWE are sitting on new found support (NWE very nearly took out .175, and there isn't much between here and .19). It's not a surprise really considering the resistance they came up against Friday. NWE has also been sold off over the last two days along with most mid and small cap oilers. Given that a lot of speccie oil stocks were absolutely hammered today, it's not a surprise to see this one struggle either.

If it takes until first oil for the next push up, then so be it. But I don't suspect it will. News from Jingemia, Bounder and India should all help to put upward momentum on the price. Income of more than double the present market cap is just ridiculous.


----------



## juddy

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Not really.
> 
> Income of more than double the present market cap is just ridiculous.





Yes, but you are looking at income over 9 years here (assuming flow rates are up to expectation). Income this year will be 7 million and given that income is from royalties only, and given the checkered history of NWE the assignment of an undervalued PE by the market is very possible.

Given this and a long wait until real flow rates are confirmed the sp may drift into the low teens. The market reaction to the announcement on friday was a good indication that this is likely.


----------



## chops_a_must

juddy said:
			
		

> Yes, but you are looking at income over 9 years here (assuming flow rates are up to expectation). Income this year will be 7 million and given that income is from royalties only.
> 
> Given this and a long wait until real flow rates are confirmed the sp may drift into the low teens. The market reaction to the announcement on friday was a good indication that this is likely.



I don't think so and who cares where it comes from?

Just look at the buyers depth. After the Friday announcement, the bulk of sellers moved up from 17 and 17.5 to 19.5 and 20. There is a reason why they haven't followed it back down.

As to the income, who cares from where and how it comes? It gives them a lot of resources to target new projects. Long wait, hardly.

And now with the experience of Bill Bloking on board, I'm confident about the decision making and prospects of the company. Just look at MRE, previous poor performance certainly does not rule out excellent future performace. Especially with new blood.


----------



## chops_a_must

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> If it takes until first oil for the next push up, then so be it. But I don't suspect it will. News from Jingemia, Bounder and India should all help to put upward momentum on the price. Income of more than double the present market cap is just ridiculous.



Like I was saying. They've found more oil at Jingemia.

Also, while all the noise was going on last week. NWE was busy buying up North Sea acreage that they didn't announce...



> Norwest back on market's radar Francine Pennington
> Friday, 9 March 2007
> AFTER a long dry spell, minnow explorer Norwest Energy surged ahead on the Australian Stock Exchange this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Norwest is hoping Wisteria will deliver good results
> Shares in the company shot up 21.9% to close at 19.5c hot on the heels of a mid-week announcement that a former BHP Billiton senior management member was joining its board.
> 
> Bill Bloking has joined Norwest as a non-executive director, after recently retiring as president of Australia/Asia gas in BHP's petroleum division.
> 
> Last month, Norwest announced two pieces of news regarding its Timor Sea operations that would have renewed investor interest.
> 
> Its 2005 entry to India finally appeared to be paying dividends, after Norwest brought Indian oil giant Bharat Petroleum Corporation (BPC) into its AC/P32 permit as a farm-in partner.
> 
> In return for a 20% interest in the permit, which was where operator Coogee Resources drilled the high-profile Magnolia-1 well, BPC has agreed to pay the partners $US1.42 million ($A1.82 million) to cover the cost of previous work.
> 
> Looking ahead, the joint venture is likely to drill the Wisteria prospect, a relatively simple tilted fault block structure largely covered by 3D seismic with mean reserve potential of 45MMbbl.
> 
> Importantly, Wisteria is a less complicated structure than Magnolia.
> 
> On the weekend, Australian Minister for Trade Warren Truss mentioned Norwest in a speech made while visiting India.
> 
> "Co-operation in the oil and gas sector is another good news story in our bilateral relations," said Truss, who at the time of leading a 50-member business delegation in the country was witnessing the signing of two offshore deepwater exploration licences to Santos in India.
> 
> "[Santos'] announcement comes on the heels of other smaller Australian oil and gas exploration companies such as Oilex and Norwest working in various states in India in consortium with Indian partners."
> 
> Last month, Norwest calculated it could earn $33 million in cash flow as a result of its 1.25% royalty holder in AED Oil's Puffin oil field in the Timor Sea. Not long after announcing this news, it also picked up further exploration acreage in the chillier waters of the North Sea.


----------



## blues

Interesting news from Encore last night about Block 48 & BPCL deal.

PRESS RELEASE
For immediate release: 13 March 2007

EnCore Oil plc ("EnCore" or the "Company")

EnCore Farms Out Interest in Blocks 48/1b & 48/2c to New UKCS Entrants

EnCore Oil plc (LSE: EO.) is pleased to announce that today it entered into a
farm-out agreement with Bharat Petroleum Corporation Limited ("BPCL") and Tata
Petrodyne Limited ("TPL") whereby BPCL and TPL will each acquire a 25% interest
in southern North Sea Blocks 48/1b and 48/2c from EnCore and NWE Southern Cross
(UK) Pty Limited ("Norwest"). EnCore and Norwest will each retain a 25%
interest in the licence with EnCore as operator. The interests retained by
EnCore and Norwest are subject to a production royalty.

Under the terms of the farm-out agreement, BPCL and TPL will each pay 40% of the
costs of drilling an appraisal/development well on the 48/2-1 discovery,
originally drilled by Amoco in 1984, up to a total gross cost of US$23
million. The well is expected to be drilled in 2008.

The farm-in to Blocks 48/1b and 48/2c marks the entry of BPCL and TPL into the
UK North Sea oil and gas sector. BPCL is a leading Indian downstream company
with primary interests in the refining and marketing of petroleum, and has
recently moved into upstream activities, with interests in exploration blocks in
India, Oman and Australia. BPCL is part-owned by the Government of India (66%).
TPL, a subsidiary of Tata Sons Ltd, is primarily involved in the exploration of
crude oil and natural gas with interests in three Indian oil and gas blocks. The
Tata organisation is the largest business group in India, and recently acquired
the Anglo-Dutch group Corus for $11.3 billion.

This agreement is subject to the usual regulatory consents, including DTI
consent.

Alan Booth, EnCore's Chief Executive Officer, said:

"We are especially pleased to be entering into this new partnership with BPCL
and TPL, both well established and highly respected Indian corporations. With
this partnership, we look forward to re-drilling the 48/2-1 discovery. We
believe the use of modern drilling techniques could unlock the commercial
potential of this licence, as has been recently demonstrated by drilling in
nearby blocks."


----------



## Sean K

blues said:
			
		

> Interesting news from Encore last night about Block 48 & BPCL deal.



Yeah, more solid news for this minnow, but the general maket's going to drag it down through 17 cent support I think. Momentum is down now, after the Puffin upgrade which was built into the price by the look. Buy the rumour, sell the fact. Could find itself back at 15 support shortly with general market sentiment turning ugly.


----------



## nizar

kennas said:
			
		

> Yeah, more solid news for this minnow, but the general maket's going to drag it down through 17 cent support I think. Momentum is down now, after the Puffin upgrade which was built into the price by the look. Buy the rumour, sell the fact. Could find itself back at 15 support shortly with general market sentiment turning ugly.




Yeh im not sure with this one, could well go as low as 15, im gonna see where she bounces before even thinking about taking a position.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I took my money out yesterday at 17c-17.5c for a nice profit during a correction   

I gave it monday for the mkt to appreciate ann, it didn't was warned about 2nd leg of correction yesterday so took money off, will be back in though,


So far

Ist 12c -17c

2nd 15c/15.5c - 17c/17.5c

Have missed the 20c top twice now   

LT this stock has strong fundamentals supporting it,

I was thinking it would probably be easier once AED gets oil flowing to buy out NWE's royalty with say a $40m cash payment or something, I'd say NWE would definately take it, very spec idea I know


----------



## jtb

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I took my money out yesterday at 17c-17.5c for a nice profit during a correction




Yeah me too, have retreated to fortress OEL for all my oiler money


----------



## djones

Someone doesnt want the 17c resistance broken, quite a bit of action today and back up 1c to 17.5c. Theres currently 250,000 buy for 17.5c and 550,000 buy for 17c, it seems this resistance will hold at least another day, I would be very happy with a close on 18c or 18.5c, only 300,000 shares to buy to get there.

Edit: One of the 17c bids just changed it to at market it seems so now its up 1.5c at 18c.


----------



## mobcat

Ann out today Only confirmation of Jing 23 m oil column closed a little higher I think it might be ready to realise its true value.

Puffin ann coming anytime any news you guys I like NWE it is so undervalued the market will realise the value soon I feel.


----------



## LifeisShort

Has anyone seen the updated report from Carmichaels revising the valuation to 36.5c due to a couple of new developments....Thats double to what it is right now


----------



## chops_a_must

juddy said:


> Given this and a long wait until real flow rates are confirmed the sp may drift into the low teens. The market reaction to the announcement on friday was a good indication that this is likely.



Yep. Sure is looking pretty week.

Has been consolidating rather nicely hasn't it? The overhead resistance on the sell side has been thinning out.

A specualtive buy recommendation in yesterday's Sunday Times. Still looking really good to me. Everything going to plan at AED. Costs only a tad higher than they had forecast. As always, happy to be holding.


----------



## Sean K

LifeisShort said:


> Has anyone seen the updated report from Carmichaels revising the valuation to 36.5c due to a couple of new developments....Thats double to what it is right now



LIS, is there any chance of getting a copy? cheers.


----------



## djones

Broker report valuing NWE at 36.5c is now on there site:

http://www.norwestenergy.com.au/files/resourcesmodule/@random43781073753d1/1175144791_NWE_120307.pdf


----------



## Sean K

djones said:


> Broker report valuing NWE at 36.5c is now on there site:
> 
> http://www.norwestenergy.com.au/files/resourcesmodule/@random43781073753d1/1175144791_NWE_120307.pdf



Quite a bit of upside if that comes to fruition. Or anywhere close to it! More than 100%  I notice DJC did a capital raising for them and got $158K for their trouble. Nice. Is there ever some sort of conflict of interest in a company providing a buy recommendation on a company that they have raised $$ for...hmmm, always makes me sceptical. 

Puffin 8 drilling results might mean further rerating of this. Has stagnated recently, consolidating just about support at .17-.175. I notice AED has stopped running to. Linked probably. This hasn't had a run coinciding with POI which is disappointing. Perhaps it's due.

(holding)


----------



## LifeisShort

kennas said:


> I notice DJC did a capital raising for them and got $158K for their trouble. Nice. Is there ever some sort of conflict of interest in a company providing a buy recommendation on a company that they have raised $$ for...hmmm, always makes me sceptical.
> 
> (holding)




Why would there be a conflict of interest? Of Course there must be some sort of relationship between DJ's and NWE but the research report has been done independently without being paid for by NWE. The buy recommendation is fully justified if one looks at the figures....in fact the report is quite conservative.


----------



## djones

NWE was mentioned in the Wise Owl newsletter in the weekend, possibly because of that the buy depth is huge!


----------



## spottygoose

djones said:


> NWE was mentioned in the Wise Owl newsletter in the weekend, possibly because of that the buy depth is huge!




Yep, with a target of 30c.


----------



## djones

spottygoose said:


> Yep, with a target of 30c.




Buy depth at 18c was taken out with one sell for a million shares, I cant understand whats happening with this share!


----------



## Sean K

djones said:


> Buy depth at 18c was taken out with one sell for a million shares, I cant understand whats happening with this share!



Big trade for a minnow. What's your understanding dj? Mysterious....


----------



## chops_a_must

djones said:


> Buy depth at 18c was taken out with one sell for a million shares, I cant understand whats happening with this share!



It is being manipulated, clearly.

It hasn't been allowed to go above .185 nor below .17 for the better part of a month now. But it is consolidating very nicely. There isn't a huge amount of sellers like there has been previously... and I'm hoping that because of that the next run will be the successful one.


----------



## djones

kennas said:


> Big trade for a minnow. What's your understanding dj? Mysterious....




I cant see it as insider knowledge of bad results as its linked fully to AED's share price and that has had no activity today. There has been constant selling at 18c whenever enough buy depth is on the boards so someone manipulating the stock or wanting to get out of the stock slowly?? Cant understand why though, especially with broker reports coming out with big valuations. Hopefully they have been sold into buyers with long term intentions!


----------



## spottygoose

Puffin-8 Strikes Oil
Drilling Progress Report No 6
Puffin-8 has penetrated the first of three mapped highs (refer to figure below), encountering the top of the oil bearing LK1a reservoir at 2022.8 metres True Vertical Depth (TVD), approximately one metre higher than at Puffin-7. The well has subsequently drilled on a nearly horizontal trajectory, 9 degrees from vertical, covering an oil bearing interval of more than 73 metres to date, measured along the well. An initial penetration was made as a “pilot hole”, which was used to better delineate the mapped structure. Accordingly, the present well trajectory will be referred to as Puffin-8 ST1.
Upon completing the drilling of the first high, the planned well track is expected to encounter a small mapped low, similar to Puffin-7, before penetrating the second of three mapped highs, with additional mapped oil bearing formation. The third high targeted is north of the oil bearing Puffin-1 well.
Puffin North East Depth Map, April 2007
Subsequent to finalizing all drilling, the well will be completed with the optimal design over the entire horizontal section of the Puffin North East 1 structure.


----------



## LifeisShort

spottygoose said:


> Puffin-8 Strikes Oil
> Drilling Progress Report No 6
> Puffin-8 has penetrated the first of three mapped highs (refer to figure below), encountering the top of the oil bearing LK1a reservoir at 2022.8 metres True Vertical Depth (TVD), approximately one metre higher than at Puffin-7. The well has subsequently drilled on a nearly horizontal trajectory, 9 degrees from vertical, covering an oil bearing interval of more than 73 metres to date, measured along the well. An initial penetration was made as a “pilot hole”, which was used to better delineate the mapped structure. Accordingly, the present well trajectory will be referred to as Puffin-8 ST1.
> Upon completing the drilling of the first high, the planned well track is expected to encounter a small mapped low, similar to Puffin-7, before penetrating the second of three mapped highs, with additional mapped oil bearing formation. The third high targeted is north of the oil bearing Puffin-1 well.
> Puffin North East Depth Map, April 2007
> Subsequent to finalizing all drilling, the well will be completed with the optimal design over the entire horizontal section of the Puffin North East 1 structure.




NWE is not involved in this one is it? Its 100% AED owned i believe. Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Serpie

NWE receive a 1.25% royalty over the Puffin field.
Have a look at NWE's website - there's a good summary from Carmichaels there.
Cheers
Serpie


----------



## djones

This Puffin news is great for NWE, i wonder if the capper can hold it down today, hopefully breaks 20c if enough people have seen AEDs announcement! Wish NWE would announce there announcement as well!


----------



## chops_a_must

djones said:


> This Puffin news is great for NWE, i wonder if the capper can hold it down today, hopefully breaks 20c if enough people have seen AEDs announcement! Wish NWE would announce there announcement as well!




Possibly happening with AED as well?

Crazy, considering now we know the oil IS actually down there, as expected and potentially better than expected.

People are getting an absolute bargain with AED and NWE this morning.


----------



## Sean K

Could almost move this to potential breakout thread. I'm not too sure about the capping conspiracy theory, but it does now look to be making headway towards .195 and potential break up from short term consolidation between .17 and 19. 17 ish has firmed as pretty good support here. 

Perhaps the next Puffin 8 news could take it through? If it's good.


----------



## chops_a_must

Strange beast, the market. Getting hammered right now. I thought the ann was good. But it seems like there is a little confusion in the announcements though, as I pointed out in the AED thread.

I guess what people are failing to realise right now is that Puffin 8 was never really factored into either AED's or NWE's share price. The next announcement will either put a rocket under both stocks, or continue both of the slides. They are strange stocks to be reading right now though.


----------



## LifeisShort

chops_a_must said:


> Strange beast, the market. Getting hammered right now. I thought the ann was good. But it seems like there is a little confusion in the announcements though, as I pointed out in the AED thread.
> 
> I guess what people are failing to realise right now is that Puffin 8 was never really factored into either AED's or NWE's share price. The next announcement will either put a rocket under both stocks, or continue both of the slides. They are strange stocks to be reading right now though.




The drop in share price can be attributed to one investor dropping a 1.4 million shares on market.......it cleaned out all 19c & 18.5c buyers


----------



## spottygoose

Thanks to Bazza from SS for the following:

from upstreamonline.com

AED gears up for Puffin production

By Upstream staff 


Australia's AED Oil has said it expects to start production at the Puffin North West field off northwestern Australia at around 30,000 barrels per day in July and plans to drill three appraisal wells at Puffin South West to confirm reserve levels there by the end of the year. 

The floating production, storage and offloading vessel Front Puffin is expected to commence sea trials by early June, while work is progressing on a sub-sea installation and a manifold for two development wells at Puffin North East, AED’s managing director Ken Tregonning said. 

Reserves in Puffin NW currently total 40 million barrels, with oil-in-place at Puffin SW assessed at 65 million barrels with expectations that comparable recoveries of 45% to 70% will be achieved there. 

"We are looking at a target of 100 million barrels of reserves by the middle of 2008," Tregonning told Platts, noting that six more significant prospects needed to be drilled. 

One of these, Tadpole-Frog, could potentially be larger than the Puffin discoveries, he said. 

A number of different options are being assessed for development of Puffin SW, including a tie-back to Puffin NE, about 10 kilometres away, depending on recoverable reserves. 

The best case scenario is a standalone development based on the proving up of high recovery levels, Trengonning said. 

Meanwhile, AED's chairman David Dix told Platts that corporate activity would be totally focused on Puffin and the surrounding area for another three to five years before the company looks to Asia for further growth.


----------



## Sean K

Some good news for NWE. Puffin 8 flow testing confirms similar flow rates and oil characteristics to Puffin 7. Hopefully we see some flow through to NWE, in a vortex between .175 and .185......


----------



## spottygoose

That is awesome news - can't wait for opening tomorrow. Hopefully this news will kick the SP right out of it's vortex! It appears nwe is being held back by accumulators or traders playing the 1c game. Soon, like the oil, it might be too difficult to hold back. Good luck all.


----------



## chops_a_must

kennas said:


> Some good news for NWE. Puffin 8 flow testing confirms similar flow rates and oil characteristics to Puffin 7. Hopefully we see some flow through to NWE, in a vortex between .175 and .185......




Well, it's formed a pretty impressive base at .175 and .18 lol. Volume has really really dried up without any downward momentum. So, if this doesn't break out this time, I'm not sure it ever will.

I think a whole lot of options come online for AED later this week, so it's going to be interesting to see the reactions of both of the share prices over this week because of that. 

It seems a lot of people have got out of AED and NWE over the last month or two without any seeming impact on the SP. What will be interesting to see is how fast both of them rise as people try to get back in...  

Patiently holding both AED and NWE lol.


----------



## chops_a_must

Flow testing for Puffin-8 is out.

It reads very similarly to the Puffin-7 testing. Good outcome. Better start moving both of the share prices. As of yet, no interest today in NWE which seems silly.


----------



## spottygoose

Today's AED ann. The news gets better and better for NWE. Seriously, when is the market going to wake up?? 

Puffin-8 Flowtest Supports 15–20,000 stb/d Production Expectation
The Puffin-8 production well has been flow-tested at an estimated maximum rate of 11,660
stock tank barrels per day (stb/d) on a 52/64” choke, with a flowing wellhead pressure of 651
psig. The measured crude gravity is approximately 44o API, consistent with Puffin-5 and
Puffin-7. The oil flowrate was limited by testing equipment deployed on the drilling rig and
calculations show that the well is capable of flowing at a stabilised rate of 15-20,000 stb/d,
very similar to the Puffin-7 well. The Puffin-8 well performance is considered another
excellent outcome.
The well was tested at various rates over a period of 27 hours, during which time Base
Sediment and Water (BSW) quickly reached negligible levels, i.e. less than 0.1%. The well
was initially tested by passing the well stream through the separator, reaching a maximum
stabilised separator rate of around 9,000 bopd on a 44/64’ choke (8,480 stb/d). At higher
choke settings the well stream had to bypass the separator, hence no direct rate
measurement was possible. Rates at higher choke settings were determined through an
equation established between flowrates and choke sizes at lower rates. The well was
successively tested at rates of 3,570 stb/d (28/64” choke) and 5,770 stb/d (36/64”) through
the separator, and when bypassing the separator at 8,460 stb/d (44/64”), 10,010 stb/d
(48/64”), culminating in 11,660 stb/d on a 52/64” choke.
Reservoir appraisal by this well and subsequent reservoir simulation has also confirmed that
the Puffin-8 well will be draining additional reserves to Puffin-7. As the second well in the
development, Puffin-8 will give additional security of production.


----------



## Dukey

Have just scanned back through this whole thread - it's truly bizarre how the SP has failed to respond to news as has been announced since early in the year and again with puffin 8!!!?????????

Couple of possibilities come to mind...
1. back in late 2000 - NWE peaked around 40c and plummeted to around 5c over space of a few months. I have no idea what happened - but is it possible some folks have been waiting (im)patiently that long to 'save' their investment. -  and have been finally cashing in the last month or two??

2. General market sentiment. Many people are a bit fearful just at the moment - after May last year & with the US housing situation etc.  I was planning on keeping my last bit of cash for a couple more weeks to see what happens in May and potentially find some bargains - 
BUT - this looks too good to be true!! And I think any market driven correction would be very temporary.

So...I'm goin' in lads & lasses..... cover me..... cover me...

just a small parcel :


----------



## chops_a_must

Couldn't stare a gift horse in the mouth hey Dukey?  

I think it has limited down side from here (the base at 17.7 and 18 looks like a great floor) and with volume picking up, taking out lines at a time, (19 cleared out with a big bid) you might have got in at exactly the right time. Hopefully if most of the resistance can be taken out this arvo, we will have a strong breakout tomorrow.  

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## Dukey

chops_a_must said:


> Couldn't stare a gift horse in the mouth hey Dukey?
> 
> I think it has limited down side from here (the base at 17.7 and 18 looks like a great floor) and with volume picking up, taking out lines at a time, (19 cleared out with a big bid) you might have got in at exactly the right time. Hopefully if most of the resistance can be taken out this arvo, we will have a strong breakout tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chops.




Yep - I'd post something short and sweet like 'You got it!!'  chops - but then my post would be tooooo short!!!!!! 
and a galloping gift horse is exactly what I hope NWE becomes !!
I agree nice base around 18c or just below. 
Somethings gotta give sometime... soon...


----------



## spottygoose

Awesome close - the big money moved in right on the bell and wiped out .195. Tomorrow should see us hit the 20's (and about time too). Heard elsewhere that DJ Carmichaels will be upgrading their target to 40c+ some media coverage for nwe vicariuosly through AED would be nice about now too. Good luck to all!!


----------



## Sean K

I've pasted this up as a potential breakout if anyone's interested. Hmmm, might as well just put it here!


----------



## chops_a_must

spottygoose said:


> Awesome close - the big money moved in right on the bell and wiped out .195. Tomorrow should see us hit the 20's (and about time too). Heard elsewhere that DJ Carmichaels will be upgrading their target to 40c+ some media coverage for nwe vicariuosly through AED would be nice about now too. Good luck to all!!




What a pleasant coming home present this was this arvo. As expected, the smart and big money moved in, taking lines out from off the screen. It has had a very long consolidation, so this move is likely to be very strong. It might be an absolute s*!tfight tomorrow morning to get these. I wouldn't be surprised if they gap up significantly on open.

Spotty... what is to say AED will be in the media?

And Dukey, perfect timing mate. Lol! I hope you don't regret it.

Cheers,
Chops.

(holding NWE and AED)

P.S. - how on Earth was that flow testing announcement not price sensitive?


----------



## spottygoose

Sorry Chops, I think that message needed some punctuation. Not expecting media coverage as such..just hoping AED garners some attention in the papers and that NWE will get noticed even more.


----------



## stupid

kennas said:


> I've pasted this up as a potential breakout if anyone's interested. Hmmm, might as well just put it here!




kennas, can you explain from the chart why there might be a breakout ??? 
I am a bit slow. Much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Sean K

stupid said:


> kennas, can you explain from the chart why there might be a breakout ???
> I am a bit slow. Much appreciated.
> Thanks.



Might be about to break through resistance at .195, and the indicators combined say momentum is up. Last 2 trading days were bullish candles, especially big white candle today. Only a probability though, these things are never exact.


----------



## nizar

stupid said:


> kennas, can you explain from the chart why there might be a breakout ???
> I am a bit slow. Much appreciated.
> Thanks.




In my opinion, this hasnt broken out yet.
Needs to close at or above 20c and a bit of volume would be nice.


----------



## stupid

kennas said:


> Might be about to break through resistance at .195, and the indicators combined say momentum is up. Last 2 trading days were bullish candles, especially big white candle today. Only a probability though, these things are never exact.




Understand now. Thanks Kennas. May I ask what software you are using, is it incrediblecharts, futuresource, amibroker, etc...  ???


----------



## svensk

nizar said:


> In my opinion, this hasnt broken out yet.
> Needs to close at or above 20c and a bit of volume would be nice.




Agreed. I think 0.195 provides solid resistance, and if it breaks above it on good volume, things should go very well. Note I said should


----------



## nizar

Well i got in today at .205 around lunch time thinking that there would be an arvo run.
Still plenty of sellers in this, but i feel maybe it just gapped up 2 high and thats the reason that the momentum could not be sustained.
A bit frustrating - a white candle wouldve looked so much better on the charts.

Nevertheless, stop is set wide at 17c, strong support at 17.5,  

Could still be a goer. MPO failed several times at breaking out, but it was worth the wait with that one


----------



## svensk

To be honest, today was disappointing. I expected a  higher close, a nice juicy white candle perhaps. It never happened. Struggled to take off several times.

Tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## nizar

svensk said:


> To be honest, today was disappointing. I expected a  higher close, a nice juicy white candle perhaps. It never happened. Struggled to take off several times.
> 
> Tomorrow will be interesting.




Needs a white candle 2mrw and a higher high than 21c.
This will confirm the breakout.
Please NWE, please.


----------



## Sean K

svensk said:


> To be honest, today was disappointing. I expected a  higher close, a nice juicy white candle perhaps. It never happened. Struggled to take off several times.
> 
> Tomorrow will be interesting.



Yep, disappointed here too. A clear break across .195 with a gap up was very promising and didn't really follow through. I thought jumping .20 was a significant move. Volume was still pretty good though. One positive, was that it tested .20 several times and each time spiked off it, so there were really only a few trades at that level. Most of the action was at .205 and .21. VWAP was .20634, so it's close didn't really do it credit today. I'd be happy if it tested .20 again and made that support for further gains.


----------



## chops_a_must

svensk said:


> To be honest, today was disappointing. I expected a  higher close, a nice juicy white candle perhaps. It never happened. Struggled to take off several times.
> 
> Tomorrow will be interesting.




It was kind of to me as well, although it certainly does have some hope. There are a couple of reasons for this I think. It looked to me as if it was being scalped... as has happened quite clearly to MPO. And secondly, it gapped up through its daily R3 pivot point of .208 and finished close to the R2 pivot point.

It has already gone way ahead of the weekly R3, and the monthly R3 is at .212.

Just mucking around with these really, but, .21 looks like it might be a bit of a cluster point. Pivots for tomorrow, S1: .196, Pivot: .203, R1: .206, R2: .213, R3: .216. It has been running between the R2 and R3 points this month... so... if it can clear the R3 monthly of .212, and finish at .215, it will be interesting to see if it can pick up speed then. 

Cheers,
Chops.

Also... the percentages aren't that different to what AED has done over the last few days. NWE has a tendency to lag any moves by 10 minutes or so, but if AED goes on another ball tearing run (which looks very likely), it should really help NWE through any resistance.


----------



## chops_a_must

There are some big off screen buys happening right at the moment. Will be looking for a very strong finish. Hopefull at .215 or above.

We finally might be seeing this one go...


----------



## Sean K

chops_a_must said:


> There are some big off screen buys happening right at the moment. Will be looking for a very strong finish. Hopefull at .215 or above.
> 
> We finally might be seeing this one go...



Yep, I saw that. There's been a few largish trades today for a minow. Not sure what that means. AED is up 7% on what is probably Puffin related. I wish NWE was following in proportion. Looks to be a clear break from the 3 months of sideways trend now, although day's not over. Just finishing above 20 again will do me.  All time high close at .215 would be better of course!


----------



## alankew

Maybe a stupid question but how can you "see"off screen buys.I use comsec so presume you are using some other platform


----------



## chops_a_must

alankew said:


> Maybe a stupid question but how can you "see"off screen buys.I use comsec so presume you are using some other platform



Off screen buys are from "on-market" function trades. They aren't coming from the depth, so a buy from off screen will take away the selling depth without altering the buying depth. The opposite is true of off screen sellers. 

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## doctorj

A few months ago, you could have had all you wanted at 0.12. There's no need to get yourself concerned over 0.5c here and there. The market is only beginning to discover the value of Puffin.

The FPSO will arrive the end of the month, so expect to see cash begin to flow in to NWE come June or July. DJC has what I believe to be a very conservative valuation out on NWE at around 40c.

NWE is a great story, something every e&p junior will want to emulate. They are within a whisker of a strong cash flow which will enable them to self-fund exploration. No more dilution for shareholders (well - aside from option exercisae) and the ability to take more meaningful stakes in prospective fields.

Very few other junior oilers with a market cap as small as NWE can say the same.


----------



## nizar

doctorj said:


> A few months ago, you could have had all you wanted at 0.12. There's no need to get yourself concerned over 0.5c here and there. The market is only beginning to discover the value of Puffin.
> 
> The FPSO will arrive the end of the month, so expect to see cash begin to flow in to NWE come June or July. DJC has what I believe to be a very conservative valuation out on NWE at around 40c.
> 
> NWE is a great story, something every e&p junior will want to emulate. They are within a whisker of a strong cash flow which will enable them to self-fund exploration. No more dilution for shareholders (well - aside from option exercisae) and the ability to take more meaningful stakes in prospective fields.
> 
> Very few other junior oilers with a market cap as small as NWE can say the same.




Great post Doc.
Agree wholly, dj carmichaels estimate i think is conservative as well.
The fundamentals were always there.
Just needed the share price action to match.

I was very happy with todays action. Needed a white candle after yesterdays disappointment. Today for me confirmed the breakout.

Any 12-month targets out there?


----------



## chops_a_must

nizar said:


> Any 12-month targets out there?



Nup, but from memory, it looks like their new round of exploration begins at the end of May, which could well be a bit of a kicker.  

Also have some price targets for the week on both AED and NWE. Appropriate to put in here as well I guess as holders of one seem to have the other as well.

I'm impressed with the accuracy of these pivot points as well. AED on Friday opened just about right on the R1, or just above, paused at the R2 before moving on, same as at R3 before closing above it. Was a really nice close for AED as well.

Here are some weekly targets for you anyway Niz:

Weekly pivot points for AED:

R3: 7.25
R2: 6.55
R1: 6.17
Pivot: 5.46

Weekly pivot points for NWE:

R3: .265
R2: .24
R1: .225
Pivot: .2

Daily pivots for NWE and anyone wanting to look at an entry tomorrow:

R3: .23
R2: .225
R1: .215
Pivot: .21
S1: .20

Would be hoping to see NWE above .25 and AED above $7 at the end of the week.

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## chops_a_must

I'm surprised no-one has spoken of this stock today. Looks to be on a very big move with the sell side looking incredibly thin.

And about bludy time! Lol.


----------



## mobcat

Hey chops i know where you are coming from with NWE about time she seen some action it has been threating to run for the past month i hold big time on this one money in the bank imo de risking every day with puffin coming on line the sooner the better hey chops good luck to ya mate she will be worth the wait but could take another month to show us some real $$$$

             Happy Days
                        Mobcat


----------



## jtb

Good day indeed.
Interesting to see if the 22c break holds this time 
Bit of love drifting back to the oilers


----------



## nizar

chops_a_must said:


> I'm surprised no-one has spoken of this stock today. Looks to be on a very big move with the sell side looking incredibly thin.
> 
> And about bludy time! Lol.




Yeh chops i reckon theres a bit of a change of sentiment happening and a general switch from uranium sector into the oil&gas sector.


----------



## Dukey

Oh Yeeeesssss - very nice indeed to smash through previous highs  and close on 23.5c - & pretty good volume to boot - (4.7 mill)

Are we expecting an oil resource update after Puffin 8 flow test?? or does P8 just confirm previous estimates?? Maybe there's something in the wind.....  
Twill be interesting to see what tomorrow brings - more of the same??? - would be nice. Whatever happens, I get the feeling we won't see NWE back down below 20c again....


----------



## nizar

Dukey said:


> Oh Yeeeesssss - very nice indeed to smash through previous highs  and close on 23.5c - & pretty good volume to boot - (4.7 mill)
> 
> Are we expecting an oil resource update after Puffin 8 flow test?? or does P8 just confirm previous estimates?? Maybe there's something in the wind.....
> Twill be interesting to see what tomorrow brings - more of the same??? - would be nice. Whatever happens, I get the feeling we won't see NWE back down below 20c again....




In my opinion 2mrw another run.
Then the next day a gap up (on volume) ie. blow-off, but then a pullback, this time 22c previous resistance will become the new support.....


----------



## mobcat

Sorry Nizar dont agree this one has been manipulated by players for to long i feel the game is up AED is racing to new highs with good foundation ..........and the new blood in NWE,s registrey over the last few weeks will see this one steadily climb to29> 30cents and then level till puffin comes on line IMO .........moving nicley atm NWE the word is out on this one no holding it back now good fortune to all holders  

     Happy Days
            Mobcat


----------



## nizar

mobcat said:


> Sorry Nizar dont agree this one has been manipulated by players for to long i feel the game is up AED is racing to new highs with good foundation ..........and the new blood in NWE,s registrey over the last few weeks will see this one steadily climb to29> 30cents and then level till puffin comes on line IMO .........moving nicley atm NWE the word is out on this one no holding it back now good fortune to all holders
> 
> Happy Days
> Mobcat




Brother im not complaining i have a bag full of these if it goes to 30c 2mrw i can assure you nobody out there will be happier than me.
A buck thirty even better LOL!


----------



## spottygoose

NWE Announcement 

16 May 2007 

William (Bill) Bloking elected to Chair Norwest 

William (Bill) F. Bloking has been elected by the directors to chair the Company. 
Mr Henry (Dave) Kennedy a founding director of Norwest has stepped down from the 
chair and will continue as a non-executive director.


----------



## chops_a_must

It's still looking very stable and building. A lot of good signs.

Got confirmation today from Joe Salomon that their royalty will cover any of the proposed developments from AED, most notably for now, Tadpole-Frog.

I know this has been posted before in the AED thread, but is relevant here as well. 'Tis about tadpole-frog:



> Australia's AED Oil has said it expects to start production at the Puffin North West field off northwestern Australia at around 30,000 barrels per day in July and plans to drill three appraisal wells at Puffin South West to confirm reserve levels there by the end of the year.
> 
> The floating production, storage and offloading vessel Front Puffin is expected to commence sea trials by early June, while work is progressing on a sub-sea installation and a manifold for two development wells at Puffin North East, AED’s managing director Ken Tregonning said.
> 
> Reserves in Puffin NW currently total 40 million barrels, with oil-in-place at Puffin SW assessed at 65 million barrels with expectations that comparable recoveries of 45% to 70% will be achieved there.
> 
> "We are looking at a target of 100 million barrels of reserves by the middle of 2008," Tregonning told Platts, noting that six more significant prospects needed to be drilled.
> 
> One of these, Tadpole-Frog, could potentially be larger than the Puffin discoveries, he said.
> 
> A number of different options are being assessed for development of Puffin SW, including a tie-back to Puffin NE, about 10 kilometres away, depending on recoverable reserves.
> 
> The best case scenario is a standalone development based on the proving up of high recovery levels, Trengonning said.
> 
> Meanwhile, AED's chairman David Dix told Platts that corporate activity would be totally focused on Puffin and the surrounding area for another three to five years before the company looks to Asia for further growth.


----------



## nizar

Time to move up the stop to 21.5c?
(end of day stop, sell next day on open if the previous day close is at or below 21.5c)
Seems to be a bit of support there at 22c.
22c was the previous high, and now we have 2 red candles to 22.5 and the tail to 22c on friday confirms it?

Thoughts?


----------



## mobcat

Why bother with stops now Nizar if she goes neg stops wont save you with the momentum NWE has now to much new blood imo............. full steam ahead to first oil imo 
      Happy Days
              Mobcat


----------



## nizar

mobcat said:


> Why bother with stops now Nizar if she goes neg stops wont save you with the momentum NWE has now to much new blood imo............. full steam ahead to first oil imo
> Happy Days
> Mobcat




Crazy aggressive buying this morning.
Someone really wants them.
There was 800k in sells at the .25 mark now long ago. Now all gone


----------



## chops_a_must

nizar said:


> Crazy aggressive buying this morning.
> Someone really wants them.
> There was 800k in sells at the .25 mark now long ago. Now all gone



They either got pulled... or taken out in one hit.

But fantastic buying. Looking absolutely awesome right now. Could really have a huge day if this volume keeps up. The sell side has been looking very thin over the last few days...


----------



## Sean K

Any clues to what's driven this the past few days. Just general acceptance that it's undervalued? Or, is this Bill Bloking (surely not his real name  ) a good find?

Pretty good looking chart over the past 6 months. Up 150%. New support established down around 21 cents now. 20 ish probably better. Breaking to the circle currently.


----------



## nizar

Kennas, their free-carried 1.25% royalty from AED is of Puffin is worth more than their current market cap.
Take into account exploration and increased of production upside and we are talking maybe $100million over 5 years.
Their current market cap is about $45million.
The market is only just waking up to this stock.

Looking back my BIGGEST mistake is selling too early, im not making that mistake again with this one and with my others.

Im aiming for multiples, not percentages.


----------



## spottygoose

Thanks for the chart. It has been a great open today - momentum has been slowly building on this one. It can be attributed IMO to the message getting out there via some recent broker reports, Bill Bloking's appointment is a real coup and also Joe Solomon is presenting this week at a conference so perhaps word has been filtering out though pre-conference matierial. It is all good and just the beginning according to those brokers.


----------



## Peakey

WiseOwl also had an ADD reconmmendation on them over the weekend which may have stimulated the pre-open depth this morning.


----------



## nizar

Still a long way to go to the open but looking like a strong open for this with bids>asks at every price level.
Id rather she open even as opposed to a gap up (i guess 1-tick gap up is okay) to give her room to run all day and another white candle.....


----------



## spottygoose

And she is flying. Looks like yesterday's conference put NWE on a few more radars. Still a long way to go until it reaches it's full potential (as per broker reports and research). Announcement is out this morninging "Excellence in Upstream Presentation".


----------



## spottygoose

Thanks to Ead83 for his summary:

Good presentation, i can understand why its rocketing today!

In a nutshell:

Current Market Cap: ~$50 million (yesterday's close)
Cash: $7.8 million

Income
- Forecast Short Term Revenue from Puffin(AC/P22, Timor Sea): $70+ million based on identified reserves with potential upside from undrilled prospects. Zero expenditure for NWE based on 1.25% ORR

- Income from Jingemia: $1 million p.a. Operated by ARQ with further exploration upside

Assets
- 24.1% in AC/P32 (Timor Sea); 3d seismic data already acquired, drilling early 2008, operator Coogee Resources, BPCL as partner, possible farmdown to free-carry
- 25% 48/1b&2c (offshore UK); reserves to 95 BCF upside to 450 BCF, existing 3d seismic data, possible drilling in 2007, farmed out to BPCL/Tata for covering up to USD $23 million in drilling costs, Norwest costs minimal.
-25% of 3 blocks in Inner Moray Firth region, 50% of 2 blocks in Southern Gas Basin (UK offshore)

Business Development
- India office a great success securing MOU's with giant companies; BPCL, TATA etc.
- Joint bids with strategic partners for projects on a global scale.
- High emphasis on adding value through farmout of existing assets to partners, and maintaining a superior ROI.
- Very strong board, with vast experience in most major regions in the world.
- Many projects where Norwest can 'punch above its weight' in terms of leverage, due to miniscule drilling costs post farm-out.


----------



## mick2006

Just watching the trading over the last hour the buy side support has sat almost unmoved at 25c and above, with all the buying action happening from off screen with people jumping in and buying up what is on offer.

Will be an interesting last hour if the buyers lined up at 27c and above want to get in before close, we have just hit 29c and hopefuly on our way towards 30c.

Good to see the price of oil is up slightly in asian trade another plus!!


----------



## noirua

"Excellence in Upstream" Presentation:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070522/pdf/312kmt64ydmyq5.pdf


----------



## mick2006

Strange to see NWE move down today when AED was so strong. NWE down 5% AED up 8%. They have been moving in tandem over the last couple of weeks.
Perhaps some catching up for NWE over the rest of the week.

With the royalty on the puffin fields, every extra barrel found by AED is cash in the bank for NWE.

And with such a strong move for AED perhaps people are betting on further exploation success, which of course is in turn good for NWE which could provide some good leverage to any upside to the puffin oil fields.

Anyone have any thoughts on the share price divergence today between AED and NWE?


----------



## Serpie

Profit taking from NWE today after a long wait and a strong week.
There's a gap to be filled at 26.5 as well, so I think 30 was looming as the next ST resistance and the sell off started at 29.
A couple of days of consolidation should see us away again. At least this is on a few more radars now.


----------



## mick2006

Seems like the profit takers may have run their course, very strong support above 25c and buyers willing to snap up anything at 27c.
Should remain firm in the short term, awaiting news from AED in relation to the first oil from the Puffin Oil Fields.  Which NWE has a royalty of $70 million plus over around 5 years, not including any upside from further exploration in which estimated oil in place could double the field size and thus NWE royalties.

Also the oil price should remain firm heading into the peak US driving season and also the Hurricane season


----------



## mick2006

wow just blew straight threw 29c with one huge 500k now nearly blown through 29.5c.  I guess people are finally realising how much puffin is really worth to NWE not to mention all the other projects still to come.


----------



## bernardp

Sure is flying mick, was a nice suprise on a Monday morning...

Looking very solid again, well done to all holders for this one!


----------



## Sean K

Clear break through the top of the small pennant. Target around 34 cents short term. I find it hard to see it racing to this level as it's run pretty hard the past week or so. I think it'd be jumping out of a BB if there was one over this chart. Still, that's what that little pennant tells me.


----------



## mick2006

NWE is certainly on fire today with continued on and off screen buying, just smashed through the 30c level.  Good to see some filling in on the buy side as it is going up.  Now only a few left at 31c stopping what could possible be a really nice break to the upside.


----------



## bernardp

NWE has certainly cured my Mondayitis at work this morning, what a wonderful start to the day!

Go you good thing... great support!


----------



## nizar

I doubled my position today at .295 once the .29 previous high was broken.
I think this ones gonna run hard.
**Royalty worth more than current market cap** - well, not for long


----------



## mick2006

certainly very strong yesterday morning breaking through last weeks high of 29c very easily and hitting 31c before abit of a retrace.  Would be good to see some follow through today back up to the 30.5-31c level.  Sell side is looking skinny up to 30.5c.


----------



## Sean K

Well, we're all eating our hats at the moment here. LOL 

Looks to be pretty weak at present. Probably ran too hard and we thought there was no end in sight....well, I was hoping for the 37 ish target before I would have lightened the load. 27 looks to be important short term, or 25 is definately on the cards. Feel free to poo poo the randomness of these lines. I have a bad hangover.

Longer term nothings changed though, just considering short term trading options...


----------



## Wilson!

Hi all 

I have posted this elsewhere, but I truly think NWE is a low risk winner, with royalties coming on, albeit a month delayed now, hence perhaps the drop a few cents

She had to drop back a little, and did to 26c, but look at that beautiful chart - bounced today and closed at 27c

Let's hope all the believers got their chance to top up and jump onboard and NWE continues back above 30c

A few valuations seem to be lingering around about the 35c to 40c short term target range, but we will see what happens now

Good luck to holders


----------



## Caliente

hi - just wondering given present TAPIS/Puffin reserves etc. what is the royalty worth to NWE at the moment, per annum?


----------



## spottygoose

Intersuisse Another Supporter Of AED Oil

FN Arena News - June 07 2007

By Chris Shaw

Until the end of last month when Credit Suisse downgraded the stock to Neutral on valuation grounds AED Oil (AED) had scored a perfect four for four Buy ratings in the FNArena database on the back of its expected production growth from the Puffin oil field.

With the stock having pulled back a little since the Credit Suisse change the valuation scenario is improving, enough for Intersuisse to rate the stock as a Buy at current prices given the upcoming commencement of production.

The broker notes production is forecast to start in the September quarter at a rate of around 30,000 barrels per day, while this should be added to in 2008 via the recent acquisition of the Talbot oil field located just 60km away from Puffin.

This should enable some infrastructure to be shared, so lowering production costs for the company. At the same time there remains exploration potential at Puffin, while the broker also is attracted to the fact the oil produced will be Tapis crude, which attracts a premium given its relatively low sulphur content.

On the brokers estimates the company should generate a net profit in FY08 of $338.4m, compared to a forecast loss this year of $14.5m. Such a result would translate into earnings per share of 226.4c, which equates to a P/E (price to earnings ratio) of just over 3x at current prices.

Shares in AED Oil are stronger today despite the weaker overall market as at 3.30pm the stock was up 17c at $7.37. This compares to a recent high of $7.76, while the average price target in the FNArena database is $7.42.


----------



## chops_a_must

chops_a_must said:


> Interestingly, if you take the run from 10c to 20.5c as the first leg up, multiply that by 1.61, then add that to the recent intraday low of 14c, you get close to 31c. So that is my tip. And given that NWE and AED trade at a ridiculously low level compared to their value, it is consistent with a conservative SP valuation. (Not saying it isn't worth more, just that would be where it gets to.)



Should have listened to myself... Lol!

But I think this is going higher now. 31c looks to have been a natural point of resistance. And I guess the above comment validates this as somewhat of a W5 coming up.

Volume has dried up on this down move, it has bounced off a fib level and needs to break out to maintain the short term up trend. It also looks to have formed a bullish pennant. All things look up and I can't see this heading down if fundamentals are maintained.

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## djones

AED has run up a bit today and NWE has followed suit currently at 28.5c, this means it has broken up from a triangle on the chart, see chart (thanks BSA!). Fundamentals are good for this stock and I have bought back in today after a breather with FNT.


----------



## djones

Hi Chops, Where do you see NWE going after breaking 31c resistance? On first oil this is likely to break that resistance but have no idea where it may head and what likely resistance levels are!


----------



## chops_a_must

djones said:


> Hi Chops, Where do you see NWE going after breaking 31c resistance? On first oil this is likely to break that resistance but have no idea where it may head and what likely resistance levels are!



Don't have the historic resistance levels and I don't think that really matters as of now.

I see it having its next stumbling block between 35 and 37c. Closer to 37c though. That equates to a level where most holders will be sitting on a 100% gain... and also the more conservative/ cautious fundamental valuations. Long term its going up... whichever way you look at it.

Personally it looks like it is going to break resistance before first oil. Volume has dried up (until today) and it has popped out of the downward short term trend line. So I pyramided in today. It will look nice on the EOD data today, and is definitely now a solid potential breakout.

Chart attached. Note: today's data not on it.

Cheers,
Chops.


----------



## porkpie324

Hi Choppy, have been holding NWE for some time now about 2years from memory so starting to get some reward. BTW have you researched TEX (Target Res) I dipped my toe in the water yesterday opened a small position, anyone else have info on TEX.porkpie


----------



## BankRoller

NWE has followed AED nicely today with a rise of 13.46%. AED up 14%. Interesting that Credit Suisse had a SELL rec on AED. However, seems like it was a tactic on their behalf to buy in themselves at a cheaper price. Standard IB play. Credit Suisse look like they have been missing a few lately. Today they had a sell rec on ZFX as well. Who knows tom they might have a sell rec on WOW as well.


----------



## nizar

BankRoller said:


> NWE has followed AED nicely today with a rise of 13.46%. AED up 14%. Interesting that Credit Suisse had a SELL rec on AED. However, seems like it was a tactic on their behalf to buy in themselves at a cheaper price. Standard IB play. Credit Suisse look like they have been missing a few lately. Today they had a sell rec on ZFX as well. Who knows tom they might have a sell rec on WOW as well.




I think Credit Suisse were the guys that told their clients to sell AED at $5.

Yeh -- its a standard IB play to downramp a stock and accumulate it.
I rememebr Merril on OXR, sell all the way on the run up from 90c to about $3.50, in which time they had accumulated about 11%.

NWE having trouble at 29.5, having failed there on a few occasions.


----------



## BankRoller

Where do you see the price for NWE? I think it is due for a breakout a new support around 38 cents in the lead up to AED producing oil.


----------



## Sean K

BankRoller said:


> Where do you see the price for NWE? I think it is due for a breakout a new support around 38 cents in the lead up to AED producing oil.



Hooley dooly, BR, where do you get 38 cents from? 1 years target? 1 week? Ambitious. Need to provide some detail when coming to those conclusions thanks! A breakout through 30 will be very significant, but a price target is not possible from here using TA, IMO.


----------



## aosleung

Agree with Kennas.  A target of 38c is significant!  BR, did you obtain from that from a brokers report?  Would be very interested in hearing your reasoning behind that.  Can someone here compare AED and NWE's share price movement to see the correlation?  I had a feeling that NWE did not rise as much as AED upon AED's announcement.  Any ideas?


----------



## BankRoller

Well as aforementioned the breakout has happened, NWE closing at 34 cents today. However, AED closed lower. Kinda hard to draw a strong correlation just yet.


----------



## aosleung

Yes BR, we're still interested in understanding how you got your 38 cents.  I've done a quick regression of the returns of NWE and AED (since 1 Feb) and have noticed that NWE outperforms AED when AED is trending up but underperforms when AED is trending down.  The r square of the cumulative returns of both stocks is around 93.5% which shows a strong correlation.  The fact that they are moving in opposite directions has happened before back in May 2007 though throughout the past few months, they have generally moved in the same direction.  Given NWE fell significantly (12% drop) on 28 June 2007, this increase almost looks like a catch up to the recent increase in AED's share price.  Intuitively I am guessing that when people sell out of AED, they are profit taking and then reinvest in NWE given it lags behind AED and earns 1.25% royalty from AED.  NWE's outperformance is probably due to the lack of coverage/publicly available information.  The relationship seems to hold up quite well but obviously this is just my opinion.  AED and NWE seems interesting stocks to hold.


----------



## spottygoose

Thanks to Mud on SS:

From www oilbarrel 

Norwest Energy Set To Profit As Puffin Prepares For Lift Off

Timings may have slipped - and this is far from uncommon in today’s overheated oil and gas sector - but Australia’s Norwest Energy is still on track for first cash flows from the Puffin oilfield off the coast of Western Australia this year. The Front Puffin FPSO is due to arrive on location in permit AC/P22 in the Vulcan sub-basin of the Timor Sea next month with first production of 30,000 barrels per day from two horizontal wells due shortly after. 

ASX and Frankfurt-listed Norwest may only be due a trickle of this output - it has a 1.25 per cent over-riding royalty interest in the field - but it is still reckoned to be worth A$70 million, greater than the company’s current market cap. Importantly for a small company, this royalty interest involves no expenditure for Norwest. 

Puffin has shaped up into a very nice project. The reservoir statistics are reassuring, with porosity of 29 per cent, water saturation of 11 per cent and a very healthy recovery factor of between 50 and 69 per cent and there have been significant reserves upgrades as the field development work has progressed. What’s more, Puffin has additional potential. This year’s production will come from the 40 million barrel Puffin North East field but field operator AED also plans to bring Puffin South West, another possible 40 million barrel deposit, onstream in the first half of 2008. An appraisal/development well will be drilled in October with a targeted flow rate of 25 to 32,000 bpd. 

This will be a nice addition to Norwest’s existing production from its 1.278 per cent interest in the Jingemia oilfield in the onshore Perth Basin. During the most recent business quarter, this amounted to 2,555 barrels or around 28 barrels per day. It isn’t much but it does help keep the lights on, generating around A$1 million a year. 

The company also holds exploration interest in Australia. In the Perth Basin, the Freshwater Point prospect will be drilled later this year or early next but of more interest is the company’s 24 per cent interest in AC/P32 in the Vulcan sub-basin, where there are plans to drill the Azalea/ Wisteria multi-target well. Azalea is a large stratigraphic play that could hold 180 million barrels of recoverable oil while Wisteria is a deeper conventional target, possibly holding some 20 million barrels recoverable. 

The company also holds an option to negotiate with local aboriginal communities for the EP139 permit in the onshore Bonaparte Basin in the Northern Territories. This is a block that has not been explored since the 1960s, when a number of wells encountered hydrocarbon shows. There is now added impetus to explore this acreage given that a new gas line is set to cross the block – this is key as infrastructure can make or break a project in the vast emptiness that is Australia. 

In more recent years, Norwest, like so many Australian firms, has taken steps to diversify overseas, targeting projects in the US, the UK and India. Now the company is withdrawing from its shale gas interests in the US Appalachians, seeking to extract value from a project where drilling success has been mixed but the acreage is gaining in value. 

The UK North Sea, with its low cost “drill or drop” promote licences, has been a favoured destination and Norwest can now boast interests in eight blocks. It has 25 per cent of Blocks 48/1b and 48/2c, where the operator is seeking a drilling rig to drill the Cobra prospect. This is a tight gas project with 65 to 95 bcf of proven reserves with potential upside of 450 bcf. 

Blocks 47/8d and 47/13c (Norwest 50 per cent) in the Southern North Sea are believed to hold an extension of the 850 bcf Amethyst gas field, which lies to the northwest. Norwest also holds 50 per cent of adjoining block 47/7, which is also ontrend, and updip, of Amethyst. In the Inner Moray Firth, the company has 25 per cent of 12/16b, 12/17a and 12/22b, near the 150 million barrel Beatrice oilfield and where a number of leads and prospects have been identified. 

Norwest has also opened an office in India but has yet to sign any upstream projects here. It has, however, built relationships with Indian firms, among them Bharat Petroleum and Tata, which have farmed into its projects in Australia and the North Sea. These relationships with some of the power players in India’s booming upstream industry, not to mention the backing of Indian finance for its Australian and UK ventures, could prove very worthwhile further down the road. In the meantime, investors will be keen to see Puffin brought onstream and those cash flows start to boost the balance sheet.


----------



## sfx

If anyone's interested, and haven't seen my other post in the AED forum/topic thread, checkout a movie/documentary called "A Crude Awakening: The Oil Crash". 

A negative spin put on the whole oil scenario, but without the dramatics of say a Michael Moore et al. Very factual.....

Fingers crossed with Puffin & NWE ! 

Anyone know anything more about NWE's prospects in other parts of the world?! They seem to have a bit of a portfolio of prospects themselves?!


----------



## Sean K

sfx said:


> Anyone know anything more about NWE's prospects in other parts of the world?! They seem to have a bit of a portfolio of prospects themselves?!



Highlights from the last presentation are listed below, check their website for more detail sfx. 


As far as valuations, the only one I've seen is 12 months $0.375 from Mar 07 from DJ Carmichael, so it's looking ahead of sched to reach that target.

I took some profits just under 30 cents because I thought failing there was bad karma. Good one kennas  LOL


----------



## sfx

Yeah thanks for the info Kennas - I went back to their presentations and had a bit more of a read. 

NWE is a wierd holding, considering AED is sky rocketing, NWE is staying pretty much firm at the moment.

I'm wondering when there's going to be a large upside to NWE, considering they have an interest in the Puffin Field ??!?

I can only deduce that its not widely known to the market - or perhaps the institutions aren't recommending NWE, but only AED ?!

Perhaps there is bad karma as suggested Kennas, or moreso clouds obscuring NWE ?! 

I'm sure there's heaps of others who are sitting on NWE waiting on the upside coming out of AED........ watch the market I guess......


----------



## spottygoose

Announcement:

Norwest provides reference to an ASX announcement dated 12th October 2007,
released by the Puffin Oilfield operator, AED Oil Limited, as attached.
Norwest has a 1.25% over-riding royalty interest in the Puffin Field and the AC/P22
permit. Production from Puffin is a huge achievement for AED, and Norwest
congratulates them on their success.
The royalty to be received by Norwest from the Puffin field will make a significant
impact on the Company’s finances going forward and will allow it to seek out and
acquire advanced exploration and/or production opportunities to add to its already
sound and diverse exploration portfolio.


----------



## jtb

A more jaded man then me would suggest someone had an idea about the puffin update ann' that has juts been released after close

Can't read it yet so I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## spottygoose

Had an idea from reading AED's released earlier in the day you mean??

NWE have issued the exact update as last time - verbatim and not marked price sensitive, at least they are consistent lol.


----------



## powerkoala

production cut on puffin sounds negatif to the market, on the RED hammering day as well means double disaster. 
but i can't understand why NWE got hammered more than AED today, while AED sp rise more than NWE on the good news?


----------



## sfx

spottygoose said:


> NWE have issued the exact update as last time - verbatim and not marked price sensitive, at least they are consistent lol.




I guess its not marked as market sensitive, as AED already made an announcement to the market earlier ?!?

I think there's a lot more nervous people on NWE than AED, as I think we're all scrambling to back bet a winner before the 'no bets are called'. <ie, looking at this from a BlackJack point-of-view>

Time will tell if we get a payout I guess - dependant upon the accounts...


----------



## sfx

Anyone know when NWE is going to get their act together, get off the back of AED/Puffin, and start developing some of their own prospects?!


----------



## chops_a_must

sfx said:


> Anyone know when NWE is going to get their act together, get off the back of AED/Puffin, and start developing some of their own prospects?!




Early next year with Cobra and some other huge targets I believe. At the moment, they are looking very attractive to me for another entry.


----------



## jtb

chops_a_must said:


> Early next year with Cobra and some other huge targets I believe. At the moment, they are looking very attractive to me for another entry.




Morning all,

Interesting overlay, showing NWE in lockstep with AED due to ORR @ Puffin.
Bounder / Cobra should be announced any day now and we know the gas is there
Seems oversold with jing' cash, COH etc and ready for a bounce imo?
Finger on the trigger (still hurting from my girlyman stop on AED the other day though)

Doc or anybody got any views?


----------



## scuffler

Things are starting to look a little better today hitting 17cents.
I am thinking that the 20's again arent that far away.

AED. The oil is there, the production problems are going to get sorted and the wuicker the better as oil is over $100. 
 Manuel on the drill and Cobra around the corner. 

Time to spec buy if u dare.


----------



## scuffler

Positive green stock on a rubbish day!

Been an interesting few months....no good for my heart and grey hairs! lol

Lets hope we can break the 20 cent barrier.


----------



## jtb

scuffler said:


> Positive green stock on a rubbish day!
> 
> Been an interesting few months....no good for my heart and grey hairs! lol
> 
> Lets hope we can break the 20 cent barrier.




13c did seem a little silly though didn't it

I'm out again in this sporadic market but glad to see the interest building


----------



## AussiePaul72

I agree Scuffler - it was a very positive day for NWE on a poor day. I jumped on board at an average buy in of 16.8c and the day finished very well. Buyers outnumbering sellers nicely at about 2:1 and volume 5.5:1, so hopefully SP will push higher in the near future 



scuffler said:


> Positive green stock on a rubbish day!
> 
> Been an interesting few months....no good for my heart and grey hairs! lol
> 
> Lets hope we can break the 20 cent barrier.


----------



## oldblue

Great news today from AED!

NWE's ORR cash will start flowing again. Looking for the SP to move ahead next week.


----------



## Sprinter79

Something's going on with this one today... up 18% (3.5c) with no announcement. Hadn't done anything for a while really, so there must be something in the wings. Maybe someone on here can shed some light...


----------



## spottygoose

Encore is drilling Cobra with royalty to NWE guess some good news may have leaked. I think this is just the beginning of the re-rating of NWE so keep an eye on it.


----------



## oldblue

spottygoose said:


> Encore is drilling Cobra with royalty to NWE guess some good news may have leaked. I think this is just the beginning of the re-rating of NWE so keep an eye on it.




NWE have a 50% working interest in Cobra so the outcome is of more than just passing interest. A good result here and progress with the Puffin remediation would do a lot for the SP.


----------



## oldblue

oldblue said:


> NWE have a 50% working interest in Cobra so the outcome is of more than just passing interest. A good result here and progress with the Puffin remediation would do a lot for the SP.




Uh.. oh.
I've just seen another source that says that NWE has a 22.5% interest in Cobra.
The " 50% working interest" came from what I thought was the NWE website so I'll attempt to clarify this. Either way, its a meaningful interest!


----------



## oldblue

Company has announced that Cobra has reached its total measured depth and that testing is proceeding.
Interest is confirmed at 22.5%, despite company website showing out of date information at " 50% working interest."


----------



## spottygoose

oldblue said:


> Company has announced that Cobra has reached its total measured depth and that testing is proceeding.
> Interest is confirmed at 22.5%, despite company website showing out of date information at " 50% working interest."




Thanks Oldblue. 50% would have been really nice  however still very happy with 22.5%.  We should see some decent interest in this tomorrow on the back of the Cobra announcement. Good luck to all.


----------



## lizardlegs

what has happened to NWE? It has fallen off a cliff since the Cobra announcement. If Cobra does not provide commercial flow of gas unstimulated, how long does it take to further evaluate the prospects by stimulating the well?  Any info or opinions would be appreciated.
cheers lizardleg


----------



## swm79

no talk on here about this one.

surprising. 

doing a bit of research on them and found that they have a HUGE amount of fingers in a HUGE amount of pies

from their site they have 

OZ:

AC/P22 a 1.25% gross overriding royalty interest which applies to all production from the entire permit

TP15 - 100% the very large Xanadu Prospect which is located entirely within Norwest’s TP/15 acreage.  interest Xanadu is a large culmination on the Beagle Ridge and is a geologic look-alike to the producing 60 million barrel Cliff Head oil field

L14/EP413 - 1.278% Working Interest Origin Energy operates the permits. Since production commenced, the Jingemia Oilfield has produced 3,985,600 barrels, with 50,940 barrels net to Norwest.

EP368/EP42 - Equity Swap to result in Norwest holding 20% in each license - Norwest previously held a 10% interest in EP368 with the remainder held by Australian Worldwide Exploration and Origin. Both companies have announced their intention to withdraw from the permit and agreed, subject to the consent of the Western Australian Department of Mines and Petroleum, to assign their respective interests in the license to Norwest’s wholly owned subsidiary Westranch, thereby increasing Norwest’s interest to 100%. This paved the way for Norwest to enter into an Agreement with Empire that, subject to approvals, Westranch and Empire will swap equities in  EP368 and EP426 resulting  in Westranch holding a 20% interest in each permit.

UK:

PEDL 238 - Norwest 50% & Operator - is located just to the north of BP’s giant Wytch Farm oil field which has produced over 400 million barrels of oil and has estimated total reserves of 500 million barrels

PEDL 239 - Norwest 75% & Operator - Norwest has purchased a substantial amount of additional seismic data over the license and has completed preliminary seismic interpretations. Preliminary investigations indicate that deep basement involved geologic structuring is highly prospective beneath the Isle of Wight.

interesting play with, it seems like lots of potential

i'm in.


----------



## swm79

still researching...

this on NO announcement, except the full stat financials

seems something is going on


----------



## swm79

if you look at the 6 month chart... bit of a cup and handle formation 

positive announcement from any one of the number of projects currently in the works should see this one take off

TP15 "possible 90 million barrels of oil"!!!... which is a geologic look-a-like to the Cliff Head field (operated by ROC Oil)....only HALF AS BIG AGAIN... FTG survey has been conducted with results pending... the announcement on 7 sept said 30 days... but nothing yet.... unless i'm blind!

this smells like another PEP11... but with 100% interest there HAS to be a farm-in

that is ONE target

the UK permits are a WHOLE other monster:

50-70% in thre areas... right nextdoor to BP's 500MB Wytch Oil Field

any annocement re: results there will get the "herd" wetter than an otters pocket

Bring the rain!

but of course DYOR...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

NWE reminds me of BUY around the 3c level before it got re-rated

even the way the stock price is behaving is reminiscent of BUY's trading pattern

NWE's TP/15 is like BUY's PEP 11 huge targets with mind boggling value of potential Resources (key word potential but TP/15 looks very similar to the adjacent Cliff Head Oil Field) will need a farm out and retain a free carry interest like BUY did 


NWE's North Erregula EP368/EP42 is like BUY's participation in PEL 218

and NWE's royalties from Jingemia and the Puffin Field is like BUY's cash flows from its Qld oil and gas projects


Interesting comparison dont you think?

DYOR


----------



## swm79

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> NWE reminds me of BUY around the 3c level before it got re-rated
> 
> even the way the stock price is behaving is reminiscent of BUY's trading pattern
> 
> NWE's TP/15 is like BUY's PEP 11 huge targets with mind boggling value of potential Resources (key word potential but TP/15 looks very similar to the adjacent Cliff Head Oil Field) will need a farm out and retain a free carry interest like BUY did
> 
> 
> NWE's North Erregula EP368/EP42 is like BUY's participation in PEL 218
> 
> and NWE's royalties from Jingemia and the Puffin Field is like BUY's cash flows from its Qld oil and gas projects
> 
> 
> Interesting comparison dont you think?
> 
> DYOR




very very interesting YT

imo NWE has even more potential though... especially the UK projects... they may stumble upon an elephant in that part of the wilderness!

its almost a mirror image of PEP 11... even in location 

PEP11 offshore sydney - TP/15 offshore Perth 

its almost like a Rorschach ink blot painting... maybe i'm going insane???

insane enough to buy today at 3.7c


----------



## swm79

YT, with all these similarities to BUY it will be interesting to see what happens if TP15 is farmed out

i'm hoping they retain a larger interest than BUY did. If they do you'd have to think their jump would be even more substantial than BUYs

surprising that their share price hasnt picked up with the POO though.... its hasnt really deviated (except for the spike it had recently) since POO was around $45

with the large number of announcements coming up in the next few weeks it will be interesting to see where this goes


----------



## swm79

Nice announcement out on this one today... seemingly unnoticed by the market though

confirmation that Xandu and Redhill South are the prime targets 

and that there is an estimated 98MMBBL of oil there... 27M recoverable... plus another 7m recoveable at Redhill South

AND because the target is so close to the shore that they're going to drill from an onshore location... which should substantially lower the costs of the drill


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Just thought Id clarify that todays ann was about 2 leads at TP/15 and not the whole TP/15

Here are the original leads and targets at TP/15


----------



## Wysiwyg

swm79 said:


> Nice announcement out on this one today... seemingly unnoticed by the market though



This one has been doing the rounds for awhile now. It will probably pop when least expected ................. Oh look it already has.


----------



## swm79

Annual Report to Sharholders out

if options are anything to go by the holders will be hoping there is a MASSIVE rocket under this one - 1.75m exerciseable at $0.15 before 25 Nov

... here's hoping


----------



## swm79

same games being played here as the ones over at MEO... tree shakers on BOTH of my major positions 

tree shakers are stacking the sell side and then pulling the orders just before they're taken up... always a positive sign though... just got to hold your ground and trust your original buy reasons

there were some very good points in the report out the other day... TP/15 in a great neighbourhood... re-affirmation that they are talking to farm-in partners and that Xanadu may be considerably bigger than ROC's Cliff HEad... the UK permits are within a stones throw of BP's MASSIVE Wypch 

LOVE the fact that these guys are going to try to drill from onshore... costs of that will be 1/10th of an offshore drill 

lost of news on the way with this one, should see the SP kick it up a few notches


----------



## swm79

Good announcement for NWE today with regard to Puffin royalty:

_*AED has reported;*
Puffin Oil field has estimated reserves of 20.93million barrels (MMbbl) of oil ( on a
P50, gross basis)

- High potential Leads and Prospects in AC/P22 and AC/L6 with un-risked cumulative volumes of OIIP in excess of 700MMbbl

- Field Development options are under consideration that are likely to see production resume within 18-24 months.

The full report styled “AED Oil Company Profile- MD’s presentation to analysts” is not presently posted to AED’s webpage but may be accessed via the ASX website/Stock Market Info/announcements/AED.
*
What does this mean for Norwest?*

Based on the P50 reserves of 20.93MMbbl for Puffin AC/L6, and other information contained in the AED data; and on Norwest’s industry knowledge, Norwest has conservatively calculated that its 1.25% ORRI has a NPV at 10% of approximately A$15m.

This is based on oil at US$80/bbl and an exchange rate of A$1= US$0.90.

Whilst it will be about 18-24 months before Puffin returns to production and provide cash flow, Norwest believes the 1.25% royalty interest remains a valuable asset particularly given the “blue sky” potential of the longer term AC/P22 and AC/L6 leads and prospects, unrisked cumulative volumes of OIIP in excess of 700MMbbl._

the potential for this one just keeps getting better and better... but the SP reamians the same


----------



## swm79

while i'm talking about doji's over on the MEO thread... check them out here!

extremely low volume... farmin deal pending and TP15 info on the verge


----------



## swm79

finally starting to see some movement in this one. was only a matter of time IMO with the Puffin royalties NPV soaking up most of the market cap it had to move at some time

1.6 mil buyer in this morning... bids coming in at 3.4c... if it breaks 3.5 we could see a bit of a run

if they release favourable news about the UK permits or TP15 it should move very quickly


----------



## swm79

nice looking chart here. but strange activity on the market today... 

could we see news tomorrow?.... i just have the feeling that things are heating up and the action today and yesterday tells me that something is going on... but who knows


----------



## Crafty

Games still going on here I think, 8000 shares in the auction at .032 ($256) to push the price back down to close lower. Few days in a row now. 
Seems to me that big players are accumulating slowly. Thoughts? 


DYOR


----------



## Donga

Crafty said:


> Games still going on here I think, 8000 shares in the auction at .032 ($256) to push the price back down to close lower. Few days in a row now.
> Seems to me that big players are accumulating slowly. Thoughts?  DYOR




Daily price fluctuations have been strange with many small/mid cap miners lately, somewhat due to relatively low trading volumes. I put NWE in the same basket as ROG, CTP, MMR and even PEN and am happy to wait the months and years as their developments unfold. Foolish yet confident enough to have a mix of heads and oppies with these miners due to their LT stunning speculative prospects.


----------



## kromey

Fair bit of action in the last half hour for NWE soon as the 3.3c line was taken out there was rapid buying to finish on 3.5c. Looking forward to Monday


----------



## kromey

Norwest to increase its interest in Northern Perth
Basin exploration permit - EP413 from 1.278% to
50.467% by acquiring Origin Energy 49.189% interest
Norwest Energy NL (“Norwest”) ( NWE:ASX) has entered into an agreement to acquire the
49.189% interest of Origin Energy Developments Pty Ltd (“ Origin”) in Northern Perth Basin
exploration permit EP413 for a consideration of A$87,500. The transaction is subject to the
agreement and relevant documents being approved and registered by the Minister for Mines
and Energy by 30 June 2010. It is also subject to the continuing parties holding interests in
that exploration permit and the Minister agreeing to certain variations of the permit
conditions one of which requires those parties to agree to the drilling of a well on the permit
by 1 February 2011.
ROC Oil (WA) Pty Ltd holds 0.250% interest in EP413 and has indicated that it intends to
withdraw from the permit and will assign its interest to the continuing joint venture
participants. After the assignment of Origins equity to Norwest and ROC’s equity to the
continuing parties the equities will be;


----------



## condog

I like this one for Q3 2010, got some stuff happening then....a bit early for me yet, but this weeks announcement is definitely a positive step for NWE...


----------



## AAM shareholder

NWE may have broken up today. At 3pm .032cents then volume jumped and price closed at .035cents Look at the daily chart.... there's a similar pattern from May to Oct. (an a,b,c,d,e sideways) If volume come in to the upside next week and it gets past 4 cents the weekly chart should look interesting. Place 13/7 moving averages on the chart and view daily weekly and monthly charts for yourselves.

regards


----------



## hobbietrader

NWE up 16.7% on Friday on significant volume. Major company-making announcements are likely to be released in the coming 1-2 weeks and the market seems to be reacting to the massive upside potential this stock holds. 

This is just the start. Myself and others are tipping NWE to be one of the major movers in the ASX this year.

Good luck everyone who's fortunate enough to be holding.


----------



## mobcat

I do Agree she looks set to RUN hard NWE on a chart perspective and on Spec fundamentals ATM i pulled this post from HC not a bad post on the fundies



Here's a reminder of the issues surrounding NWE and my opinion of it as an investment/trade from current levels.

-note: i haven't included NWE's recent acquisitions which have further added value to the stock.

"I was on KAR, MEO, BUY and BCC but i must admit none of those multi-baggers excited me as much as this stock.

The company has been around for over 10 years and pre-GFC was trading at over 30c. It is currently trading at 3cand i believe the company is in much better shape now than it was before.

Here's why:

a) EXCELLENT MANAGEMENT:

The recently appointed chairman, Michael Fry is a real Gem.
He also happens to be the Chairman of Redfork Energy (RFE). I'm sure everyone knows about the magnificent run of RFE over the last 12-18 months. Michael has increased RFE's market capital by 500%. This guy is connected.

b) ONGOING INCOME STREAM - PRODUCTION/ROYALTIES:

---1) Vulcan/Puffin: 

NWE has a 1.25% overriding royalty which up until production was halted by AED and its partners was netting NWE around $2.2m. This income stream has recently been confirmed to re-commence.

The immediate NPV of Puffin is approximately $15 million
based on over 20Mbls of oil reserves (p50).

*This alone equates to a share price of 2.9 to 3c! (current price)


---2) Jingemia, Onshore Perth Basin:

NWE has a 1.278% working interest. This deal, although not large, provides the company with another income stream which has thus far netted in excess of $3million. 


c) MASSIVE, HIGH IMPACT DRILLING PROJECTS THAT WILL SIGNIFICANTLY RE-RATE THE COMPANY:


---1) The game-breaker (TP15) - Perth Basin(100% interest).

Comprises the potentially massive Xanadu project. Once the general investment community become aware of this, i honestly believe that NWE will rapidly test its previous high's (10c minimum upto 30c)-important to remember that 
there was a massive discovery nearby (ROC's Cliffhead Oil Field), improving the prospectivity of the area.

Let there be no doubt that this is a potential Company maker and has been compared with BUY's PEP11 (the share price of which went from 3c to 17c in anticipation of drilling and news of farm-out - and its important to note that BUY only has a 15% free carried interest at PEP 11 while NWE has 100% interest in TP15!)

We are eagerly waiting for survey updates, farm out news etc. 

From the quarterly activities report:

"Norwest now holds 100% interest in the TP-15 licence having acquired an additional 90% interest earlier this year from ROC Oil (WA) Pty Limited (ROC) and ARC Energy Limited (ARC) and it is already discussing farm-in opportunities with a number of parties. It is also important to note that the TP/15 permit has a number of significant leads and prospects and is located in a region with producing oil and gas fields including the Cliff Head oil field to the west (seaward ) and the Jingemia, Hovea and Dongara onshore producing fields to the east. The TP/15 License will be the key focus area for Norwest over the next 12 months. The Xanadu West prospect is currently the prime target within TP-15 with potential volumes - P50 at, 90 million barrels of oil in place based on mapping and available data.

The company plans to drill at least one, and possibly both, of these targets during 2010 and is now focusing on progressing both the drilling and farm-out processes. Importantly, both wells can be drilled from onshore sites using deviated drilling techniques.
Following the preliminary review of the FTG survey, Norwest now has enough information to confidently work on identifying and securing a suitable drill rig, and to begin the planning and permitting processes for drilling either, or both prospects in Q4/2010. In parallel, the company will further evaluate data from the FTG survey in conjunction with other data in order to mitigate risk and determine the optimum drill sites.
TP/15, whilst situated in a working petroleum basin, has been underexplored and through the use of the low-cost, high-technology FTG, Norwest has unlocked the potential of TP/15.


Xanadu has a potential of 98MMbbl oil in place and 27MMbbl recoverable. The prime targets are the High Cliff Sandstones and Wagina Sandstones, which are the producing reservoirs for several fields in the northern Perth Basin, including the 60MMbbl oil in place, Cliff Head project, 10km north-west of Xanadu.
Norwest is in ongoing farm-out discussions with several potential partners and now with the FTG results to hand, it is expected that these negotiations will gather pace."


---2) THE UNITED KINGDOM (Onshore southern England)

- Permit 238, Dorset (NWE 50% interest & Operator) comprises over 200 sq. kms right next door to BP's giant Wytch Farm oil field which has total est. reserves of 500mbls of oil (current worth = approx $35Billion!). 

The Seismic Surveys are currently being interpreted and additional geological information is also being purchased - these results should be released any time now and again, could re-rate the company massively.

- Permit 239, Isle of Wight (NWE 75% interest & Operator) again, Seismic & GGI Surveys have been completed and are currently being interpreted - these results should also be out any time now.


d) DIVERSITY OF PROJECTS - many feathers in their cap.


---1) EP/368 & EP/426 - North Erregulla, Perth Basin (20% interest in each). 

Oil targets of 30Mbls of oil! Seismic surveys will be undertaken once approvals are received for an equity swap of JV partner-also presumably this year.


In conclusion, NWE is an extremely under-priced company which has a multitude of high impact projects which will no doubt capture the attention of investors in the not to distant future. Add to this a gun management team and a regular income stream at no cost to them and you have the ingredients of a high quality investment.

IMO the most enticing part is that all of NWEs projects mentioned above (Puffin notwithstanding) are currently valued at zero (Puffin royalty alone at present is worth a share price of 3c). How's that for upside?

With so many company-making projects and so much news on the way, this is a pretty obvious buy.

I have a decent holding in NWE and my investment strategy is to sell a portion of my holdings between 6-8c to enable me to free carry the remaining parcel - which i will hold to the commencement of Xanadu and Dorset drilling.


Please do your own research and don't base your investment decisions on anything contained within my post."


----------



## hobbietrader

next few weeks should be big for NWE. I'm sure we'll close above 4.2 cents this week and wouldn't surprise me if we break 5c as well


----------



## mobcat

Amazing amount of news articles being generated in the UK on Wessex Basin Progress very positive for NWE 




 Britain strikes oil again – in the heart of Hardy country 
Independent - ‎19 minutes ago‎
The Wessex Basin is already home to Europe's largest onshore oil field, and analysis from Norwest Energy suggests more to come. Sarah Arnott reports The ... Prospectors discover seven potential oil drilling sites underneath Dorset ... 
Daily Mail - David Derbyshire - ‎9 hours ago‎
With its rolling green hillsides and rugged coastline, Hardy's Country is one of the best loved beauty spots in Britain. ... Explorer strikes oil in Hardy country 
Times Online - Robert Lea, Valentine Low - ‎15 hours ago‎
In Thomas Hardy's Far from the Madding Crowd, Bathsheba Everdene inherits a large farm from her uncle and then has to deal with the competing attentions of ... Analysis: We won't ruin Wessex 
Times Online - Robert Lea - ‎17 hours ago‎
The chairman of Wessex Exploration, one of the partners searching for oil under Dorset, Hampshire and the Isle of Wight, says his company and Norwest Energy ... BP fuel card news: Company to drill for oil in Wessex 
The Fuelcard People - ‎10 hours ago‎
An Australian energy firm believes up to 100 million of barrels of oil could be sitting underneath Dorset, Hampshire and the Isle of Wight. ... Wessex welcomes UK oil prospects report 
IBTimes - ‎19 hours ago‎
Oil and gas exploration company Wessex Exploration has greeted an announcement today (April 9) by Norwest Energy, operator of licences in southern England ... Norwest Identifies Seven Promising Onshore UK Leads 
OilVoice (press release) - ‎19 hours ago‎
• Potential p50 unrisked recoverable oil ranging from 3.4MMbbl to 53.88MMbbl on seven leads identified in Norwest's three Southern England permits. ... Norwest Energy identifies seven promising onshore UK leads 
Fortbridge Announcements (press release) - ‎Apr 8, 2010‎
A regional geology and geophysical and resource evaluation of Norwest Energy's (ASX: NWE) onshore southern England permits has identified seven leads that ... Explorer strikes oil in Hardy country 
Times Online - Robert Lea - ‎17 hours ago‎
The prospect of a string of oil rigs in the country made famous by Thomas Hardy grew today after a South Coast explorer indicated it will start drilling for ... Wessex Exploration and Norwest identify 7 potential oil targets in Southern ... 
Proactive Investors UK - ‎18 hours ago‎
Wessex Exploration (PLUS: WX) noted the evaluation of its licences in Southern England, conducted by the company's exploration partner Norwest Energy (ASX: ...


----------



## mobcat

More news all worth a read keep it coming NWE 



http://www.dorsetecho.co.uk/news/8093374.Dorset_oil_discovery__will_not_affect_countryside/


----------



## Putty7

NWE looking to do a cap raising at .026c in the near future, spp limited to 15k per holder.

Farm in to be announced soon.

Drilling of one well in 2010 is expected to happen with the farm in partner, not sure if it is why the capital is being raised, maybe in case farm in drags out and drilling may need to be financed by NWE to keep the block.


----------



## Corsair

Surprised no talk about the confirmed JV partner, Bharat Petroresources (BPRL). Certainly wasn't expecting a 27.8% interest to be retained in EP243 with full exploration funding provided and see this as a fantastic result. Up to $15M of funds into the coffers all up! 

The company will also retain a 50% interest in TP/15, committing $3M of their own capital. BPRL will reimburse NWE $500,000 in expenses so far and the share purchase plan should take care of the rest with money in the bank leftover for corporate costs, wages, all the regulars.

Find it very hard to understand how the market valued NWE at 3c both before AND after the confirmation of what is now a fully funded company, ready to explore some potentially lucrative grounds. Notwithstanding the slight dilution that will arise from the SPP, the mind boggles.

Perhaps I'm missing something


----------



## philly

Corsair said:


> Surprised no talk about the confirmed JV partner, Bharat Petroresources (BPRL). Certainly wasn't expecting a 27.8% interest to be retained in EP243 with full exploration funding provided and see this as a fantastic result. Up to $15M of funds into the coffers all up!
> 
> The company will also retain a 50% interest in TP/15, committing $3M of their own capital. BPRL will reimburse NWE $500,000 in expenses so far and the share purchase plan should take care of the rest with money in the bank leftover for corporate costs, wages, all the regulars.
> 
> Find it very hard to understand how the market valued NWE at 3c both before AND after the confirmation of what is now a fully funded company, ready to explore some potentially lucrative grounds. Notwithstanding the slight dilution that will arise from the SPP, the mind boggles.
> 
> Perhaps I'm missing something




NWE went into a trading halt on 23/12/10 pending an announcement regarding a capital raising. The SP closed at 6 cents. [Up 100% since the last post!]

Not sure why the capital raising is needed ATM.
I would have thought it would be funded to drill the Red Hill South well which is due to spud in Feb 2011. JV partner Bharat Petroresources (BPRL) is to provide $3m and NWE $2m to the cost of drilling the well and both will contribute equally to the testing of the well.

At this stage the only other well to be drilled in 2011 is the Arrowsmith # 2 shale gas well due in April 2011.

I hope this is not a case of letting sophisticated investors in at a discount to the detriment of loyal shareholders whose investment will be reduced in value due to futher share dilution  Any thoughts out there?


----------



## Bermuda

I have just joined this forum and was surprised at the lack of discussion on NWE. Perhaps it will pickup when Redhill is drilled and they have a crack at a large shale prospect later in the year.


----------



## Cloud9

*NWE Northwest Energy*

that was one of the best small cap investor newsletters I have seen ever.

Well done NWE.
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20110524/pdf/01183143.pdf


Looks like the North Perth Basin is hotting up for shale gas/ tight gas.

I hold another large Perth Basin tenement holder in GPP - they have a huge EP447 South of NWE, same trend. (north of EGO finds) 

Looks like NWE picked up their (GPPs) reliquished tenement north of Lancelin on the coast.
GPP gave it up because of nat park and access issues, so I don't see this as a major move.



what a great update imo.


----------



## hangseng

*Re: NWE Northwest Energy*



Cloud9 said:


> that was one of the best small cap investor newsletters I have seen ever.
> 
> Well done NWE.
> http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20110524/pdf/01183143.pdf
> 
> 
> Looks like the North Perth Basin is hotting up for shale gas/ tight gas.
> 
> I hold another large Perth Basin tenement holder in GPP - they have a huge EP447 South of NWE, same trend. (north of EGO finds)
> 
> Looks like NWE picked up their (GPPs) reliquished tenement north of Lancelin on the coast.
> GPP gave it up because of nat park and access issues, so I don't see this as a major move.
> 
> 
> 
> what a great update imo.





Bordering on ministerial decision on fraccing. This was already given the all clear by the DMP and EPA but an appeal was lodged by a greens minister. Decision any day now and is more likely to be a positive outcome.

Sitting on a potentially massive gas resource, a resource that is known to exist by the govt, industry and the regulators alike.

Now on breakout alert IMO.

3 soldiers in place this morning...


----------



## hangseng

*Re: NWE Northwest Energy*



hangseng said:


> Bordering on ministerial decision on fraccing. This was already given the all clear by the DMP and EPA but an appeal was lodged by a greens minister. Decision any day now and is more likely to be a positive outcome.
> 
> Sitting on a potentially massive gas resource, a resource that is known to exist by the govt, industry and the regulators alike.
> 
> Now on breakout alert IMO.
> 
> 3 soldiers in place this morning...




Nice confirmation ending on a high of the day and on volume. I guess I will be alone here on this ride up...seems to be a habit of mine LOL. Oh well enjoy if you read this and have a look at NWE over the next few weeks...

1. Ministerial decision now any day;
2. Commencement of fraccing at Arrowsmith;
3. If gas flows at Arrowsmith as is now much aniticipated and touted by the WA Govt, the DMP and EPA then NWE will take off...IMHO of course


----------



## hangseng

PING!


Don't blink now lol...

This is becoming a habit of posting alone lol...until the herd start arriving *AFTER* it has happened ...then I get abused for ramping lol....Yawn...

_You can lead them to water but can't make them drink..._


*Australian shale assets 'next big thing' for investors *
January 19, 2012 - 9:54AM.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/business/aust...r-investors-20120119-1q79d.html#ixzz1jtjiIa4C


----------



## notting

As long at they don't frack with Alan Jones I spose.
What are you averaged in at? If it's not too personal.


----------



## hangseng

notting said:


> As long at they don't frack with Alan Jones I spose.
> What are you averaged in at? If it's not too personal.




Yes it is too personal. Happy to discuss the stock...

I am here on the extraordinary potential the Perth Basin is now displaying, and NWE is right in amongst it. IMO as I said to a friend this morning, if the Perth Basin displays the gas as is expected then this will be literally "the next big thing" as now being touted in the press.

I just prefer to be in on the ground floor of massive opportunities rather than wait for the herd to arrive. When this goes have no doubt I will be one of the ones selling to the herd as they chase momentum. Opportunities like this don't often present themselves.

It isn't without risk, however it is well within my calculated risk for me.

Worth a read if you have the time...


http://www.dmp.wa.gov.au/documents/DMP_Response_to_Report.pdf

*In Western Australia, extensive onshore unconventional gas resources provide an opportunity to secure our domestic energy future. The State’s resources of shale gas, estimated to be twice that of current conventional gas, occur in deep rock formations typically between 1500 and 5000 metres below the surface, well below groundwater sources.*


----------



## hangseng

This should alleviate any of the concerns you may have over fraccing.

Enjoy...

http://www.youtube.com/v/b2p_Q8m0H-E?version=3&amp;hl=en_US

Oh and happy Australia Day


----------



## Bonk

SP building , maybe the 4c+ come weeks end . News must be coming ....?


----------



## junhan

Bonk said:


> SP building , maybe the 4c+ come weeks end . News must be coming ....?




am waiting patiently, averaged up to 3.6 from 3.4 today

let the good news roll in


----------



## junhan

averaged up to 4c today.

hope the momentum isnt too strong that it cant hold


----------



## philly

Bonk said:


> SP building , maybe the 4c+ come weeks end . News must be coming ....?




NWE closed today at 4.5cents on turnover of over 14m
WA is 3 hours behind eastern states so news may be imminent

I hold at 3.4cents


----------



## Bonk

WA govt seems to be slow . What they need is a corrupt dictator , things would get done much quicker . This is costing us profits , dont they understand that . I make a profit and Capital gains tax benefits all Oztralia .


----------



## ACEz

Bonk said:


> WA govt seems to be slow . What they need is a corrupt dictator , things would get done much quicker . This is costing us profits , dont they understand that . I make a profit and Capital gains tax benefits all Oztralia .




Yes , been waiting for this announcement a while  

Hopefully good news and lets hope it's not taking a while because of something bad


----------



## junhan

ACEz said:


> Yes , been waiting for this announcement a while
> 
> Hopefully good news and lets hope it's not taking a while because of something bad




oh dear still no news.. you could be right. some drop in sp too.


----------



## ACEz

junhan said:


> oh dear still no news.. you could be right. some drop in sp too.




I think last week was overbought at the 4 + cents mark (or insiders know something we don't ), With the current market NWE is doing well considering, But it should be time for the announcement soon and when it happens we should see a fair jump (If it is good news which is to be expected )


----------



## newanimal

ACEz said:


> I think last week was overbought at the 4 + cents mark



Agreed, a little pull back is no surprise. Inside day today(higher low and lower high than previous day) a little break-out set-up in itself. Interesting, what's next...


----------



## hangseng

newanimal said:


> Agreed, a little pull back is no surprise. Inside day today(higher low and lower high than previous day) a little break-out set-up in itself. Interesting, what's next...




*Decision database*
All appeal decisions are available through this web site.
https://secure.dec.wa.gov.au/appeals/index.html

To search for a relevant appeal, click on the following:

_*"Environmental Protection Act appeals"*_

Then search for Norwest Energy.

Appeal number:  96 
Company: Norwest Energy
Year:  2011 
Result:  *Not assessed *
Project:  Arrowsmith 2 Hydraulic Fracture Stimulation EP 413, 30km North Of Eneabba, Shire of Irwin  


*
Minister Approvals website: *
http://www.epa.wa.gov.au/peia/appro...proval Statements&url=peia/approvalstatements


*Minister statements: EPA search:*
http://www.epa.wa.gov.au/SearchCent...p://www.epa.wa.gov.au/peia/approvalstatements


IMO this *WILL* get ministerial approval.

This decision is of major significance for Australia, WA, the whole shale gas industry and NWE/shareholders.

Negative, then the shale gas industry nationwide will be wiped out. Starting first in WA then the Cooper Basin. Simply will not happen, the govt knows the gas is there in massive volumes. They need this gas, pure and simple.

Positive, as I am certain it will be and have invested accordingly,  it has equally significant benefits for all of the above.


----------



## ACEz

A little off topic but good to see interest in Shale gas from WOODSIDE.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...e-on-other-gases/story-fn7j19iv-1226278780442


----------



## philly

ACEz said:


> Yes , been waiting for this announcement a while
> 
> Hopefully good news and lets hope it's not taking a while because of something bad




They claim the usual turnaround is 6 weeks on my calculation it has been at least 12 weeks allowing for the Christmas break. The light may be on but seems no one is home. I just want an announcement good or bad. Had my money parked here for a while now doing nothing


----------



## philly

Hi Joe,
I've read the posting rules and I believe that I am entitled to post this it calls upon shareholders of NWE to call upon the WA minister for the Environment to make a decision.

In July 2011 NWE & PARTNERS made a gas discovery at Arrowsmith 2 in the Perth Basin WA. They decided that they needed to fracture stimulate the well. They obtained the approval of the EPA. Then in mid November 2011 an unknown 3rd party appealed the EPA decision to the WA Minister for the Environment. Usually such decisions are made in 6 weeks. On my calculations and allowing for the Christmas break it has been 12 weeks and no decision.
As a NWE shareholder I have an interest in the Minister making his decision in a timely manner. 
I urge all fellow NWE shareholders to email the Minister and urge him to make his decision. His email address is Minister.Marmion@dpc.wa.gov.au
Thank you


----------



## ACEz

philly said:


> Hi Joe,
> I've read the posting rules and I believe that I am entitled to post this it calls upon shareholders of NWE to call upon the WA minister for the Environment to make a decision.
> 
> In July 2011 NWE & PARTNERS made a gas discovery at Arrowsmith 2 in the Perth Basin WA. They decided that they needed to fracture stimulate the well. They obtained the approval of the EPA. Then in mid November 2011 an unknown 3rd party appealed the EPA decision to the WA Minister for the Environment. Usually such decisions are made in 6 weeks. On my calculations and allowing for the Christmas break it has been 12 weeks and no decision.
> As a NWE shareholder I have an interest in the Minister making his decision in a timely manner.
> I urge all fellow NWE shareholders to email the Minister and urge him to make his decision. His email address is Minister.Marmion@dpc.wa.gov.au
> Thank you



I strongly agree, I must say I have also been sitting on these and picked them up because of this announcement, They do surely take a lot of time which isn't doing NWE any favors in this regard , I have no idea how successful the emailing will be but i will do so none the less  It may bring some attention to it  IMO this should be a positive decision.


----------



## newanimal

Positive announcement in after market closed Fri. WA Minister of Environment will uphold
EPA decision. NWE is given the green light.


----------



## ACEz

newanimal said:


> Positive announcement in after market closed Fri. WA Minister of Environment will uphold
> EPA decision. NWE is given the green light.



 This is excellent news  Monday will be an interesting day


----------



## junhan

finally!!!!!


----------



## philly

ACEz said:


> This is excellent news  Monday will be an interesting day




Yes , this is the good news we all have been waiting to hear. Fracking is not due to start until late April / early May and that's with no delays so realistically it could be later than that. 
I expect a spike in the SP on Monday due the getting the green light and then for the SP to consolidate up to the start of fracking. I would anticipate a SP of between 6-8 cents would be achievable.I also anticipate a small surge when fracking actually commences and then who knows where to once the fracking results are in.
Happy to be holding this one


----------



## hangseng

*Re: NWE Northwest Energy*



hangseng said:


> Bordering on ministerial decision on fraccing. This was already given the all clear by the DMP and EPA but an appeal was lodged by a greens minister. Decision any day now and is more likely to be a positive outcome.
> 
> Sitting on a potentially massive gas resource, a resource that is known to exist by the govt, industry and the regulators alike.
> 
> Now on breakout alert IMO.
> 
> 3 soldiers in place this morning...





Yes it was lonely posting away without a response, but here we finally have it. Very exciting indeed.


----------



## Chasero

Most likely up 2-=25% today.. should retrace down from 25%?

Anyway, hard to tell with a +ve ann.. grats to all holders


----------



## hangseng

Chasero said:


> Most likely up 2-=25% today.. should retrace down from 25%?
> 
> Anyway, hard to tell with a +ve ann.. grats to all holders






Great day today, up 31.82% closing at 5.8c

Retrace remains to be seen, however with the next stages of this very close to happening I can't see too many not willing to wait. I also see more willing to buy in readiness.

*Norwest Energy ****-a-hoop over Arrowsmith-2 fracking decision in WA*
Monday, March 05, 2012 
http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...rowsmith-2-fracking-decision-in-wa-25990.html

Worth watching NUX (Norwest Energy) on the Frankfurt Exchange today. It was up 48% at close after the ann on Friday.

http://webfarm.bloomberg.com/quote/NUX:GR/chart
*Norwest Energy NL
NUX:GR *
0.046 EUR0.015 +48.39%


----------



## ACEz

hangseng said:


> Great day today, up 31.82% closing at 5.8c
> 
> Retrace remains to be seen, however with the next stages of this very close to happening I can't see too many not willing to wait. I also see more willing to buy in readiness.
> 
> *Norwest Energy ****-a-hoop over Arrowsmith-2 fracking decision in WA*
> Monday, March 05, 2012
> http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...rowsmith-2-fracking-decision-in-wa-25990.html
> 
> Worth watching NUX (Norwest Energy) on the Frankfurt Exchange today. It was up 48% at close after the ann on Friday.
> 
> http://webfarm.bloomberg.com/quote/NUX:GR/chart
> *Norwest Energy NL
> NUX:GR *
> 0.046 EUR0.015 +48.39%



I'm going to hold these, If the drilling is successful who knows what the price could go to . It's worth the risk IMO, considering i picked these up at around 3c


----------



## tech/a

Needs to break resistance before getting to excited.
Those who hold at 3 or so cents have a decision to make.
Protect that 100 % profit if resistance holds or continue to hold through thick and thin.


----------



## ACEz

tech/a said:


> Needs to break resistance before getting to excited.
> Those who hold at 3 or so cents have a decision to make.
> Protect that 100 % profit if resistance holds or continue to hold through thick and thin.



  You have a good point , I know I should take the profit , But I really do think NWE have a good Potential , Although now I do have some breathing room  , I have a stop in place and if that is triggered so be it I will still be very happy


----------



## philly

why not sell half and take profit and keep the other half
Fracking due to commence late April in the scheme of things not long to wait
we know there is gas in Arrowsmith-2 just need to get it out
if successful the rewards will be significant


----------



## tech/a

BOOM

Straight through resistance on solid volume.
Stop at the most recent pivot low.


----------



## newanimal

looks to me like a little sell-off/profit taking at about half the volume of two prior days of steep climb.

*fundamental milestone achieved.
*fracking to begin late April /early May where massive volumes of gas is known to be.

I continue to hold-but that's me


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

tech/a said:


> Needs to break resistance before getting to excited.
> Those who hold at 3 or so cents have a decision to make.
> Protect that 100 % profit if resistance holds or continue to hold through thick and thin.






tech/a said:


> BOOM
> 
> Straight through resistance on solid volume.
> Stop at the most recent pivot low.




Decisions, decisions, decisions.

Once it's made, that's it, one lives with it for good or bad. 

gg


----------



## ACEz

newanimal said:


> looks to me like a little sell-off/profit taking at about half the volume of two prior days of steep climb.
> 
> *fundamental milestone achieved.
> *fracking to begin late April /early May where massive volumes of gas is known to be.
> 
> I continue to hold-but that's me



Today was nothing of a surprise , after such an increase two days in a row from no info other than breaking resistance, It was very expected , It seems to have a fair bit of support between 6.6-6.8 , The stock may get another boost before drilling from the seismic surveys on Wessex , But who knows


----------



## Tristan576

Newb question but what factors/indicators determine when to re enter?

After watching the stock for some time I bought in the day before the appeal dismissal and took a nice profiting on open the next trading day.


----------



## Bonk

This is going to be active for sure , but once the fracking is done it is going to be dead in the water .  It is going to be long time and capital intensive , means many years and millions of dollars expense . The players have not factored this yet , and there is much hype at the moment . EGO was similar until it dawned , then we see what it really costs to be a player in the patch , especially with shale . The wise men are now saying you have to be the operator and majority holder to profit from shale plays. And dont forget there will be a glut of gas in 5-7 yrs.


----------



## philly

Norwest Energy announced today that it has locked in the crucial fracture stimulation program for its Arrowsmith-2 shale gas exploration well in the northern Perth Basin. 
The fraccing equipment sourced from Halliburton will be mobilised to the location in June 2012 following completion of current projects in the eastern states.

The market seemed a bit disappointed by this delay. Earlier indications were that fraccing would commence later April / early May but as all oil and gas investors know these proposed dates can be a bit flexibile. 
Just a little bit longer to wait before hopefully the good gas flows.
A happy holder


----------



## philly

Bonk said:


> This is going to be active for sure , but once the fracking is done it is going to be dead in the water .  It is going to be long time and capital intensive , means many years and millions of dollars expense . The players have not factored this yet , and there is much hype at the moment . EGO was similar until it dawned , then we see what it really costs to be a player in the patch , especially with shale . The wise men are now saying you have to be the operator and majority holder to profit from shale plays. And dont forget there will be a glut of gas in 5-7 yrs.




I agree with your views about EGO but hopefully NWE will fare better given that Australian Worldwide Exploration  [AWE] holds a 43.394% interest and Bharat PetroResources Limited (BPRL) a major Indian state-owned explorer holds a 28.303%. interest. The bigger players make things happen and AWE is especially interested in developing the shale gas in the Perth Basin.
All IMHO


----------



## newanimal

nice pennant formed for a potential break-out.


----------



## tremmas

newanimal said:


> nice pennant formed for a potential break-out.




...aaaaaand there it goes, right on cue.

New high posted on good volume. Looking for it to finish on its highs and set it up for a strong open on Monday.

Protecting profits closely here - still a few months until equipment arrives in the Perth Basin and would prefer to be in and out with potential to make a play for fraccing results later in the year.


----------



## ACEz

tremmas said:


> ...aaaaaand there it goes, right on cue.
> 
> New high posted on good volume. Looking for it to finish on its highs and set it up for a strong open on Monday.
> 
> Protecting profits closely here - still a few months until equipment arrives in the Perth Basin and would prefer to be in and out with potential to make a play for fraccing results later in the year.



Sold out today at 7.8c very happy, Protecting the capital at this point.

Will get back in (Maybe even Monday)


----------



## hangseng

tremmas said:


> ...aaaaaand there it goes, right on cue.
> ... still a few months until equipment arrives in the Perth Basin and would prefer to be in and out with potential to make a play for fraccing results later in the year.




Fraccing equipment will be onsite in late May/June

You won't be waiting until "later in the year for results", they will be released soon after fraccing commences with regular updates.

You may, or may not, know that they already *know gas is there*, it is a matter of how much. To date by all estimates this has the potential to be one of the major gas finds in WA. Many eyes on this now from Govt to industry, it is significant by any measure.

I was happy to take half off the table for far more than I paid for the total original accumulated parcels. Now free carried all the way to the gas find and the inevitable spike in sp that will ensue.

Interesting to note many TA commentator wrote of NWE on the first spike up on the ministers announcement. In this case a very wrong assumption regardless of what the chart indicated, unless you were hunting for a few pips only.

Another unloved minnow that all was required was to get in early based on sound research and have patience. The NWE I sold paying for my first nice parcel of QPN and conversion of all my PENOA.

How many have been watching the *new QPN*?  Yet another unloved minnow about to happen on my doorstep in the oil and gas rich region of Sumatra...DYOR and chart away and be happy 

Enjoy...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

hangseng said:


> Fraccing equipment will be onsite in late May/June
> 
> You won't be waiting until "later in the year for results", they will be released soon after fraccing commences with regular updates.
> 
> You may, or may not, know that they already *know gas is there*, it is a matter of how much. To date by all estimates this has the potential to be one of the major gas finds in WA. Many eyes on this now from Govt to industry, it is significant by any measure.
> 
> I was happy to take half off the table for far more than I paid for the total original accumulated parcels. Now free carried all the way to the gas find and the inevitable spike in sp that will ensue.
> 
> Interesting to note many TA commentator wrote of NWE on the first spike up on the ministers announcement. In this case a very wrong assumption regardless of what the chart indicated, unless you were hunting for a few pips only.
> 
> Another unloved minnow that all was required was to get in early based on sound research and have patience. The NWE I sold paying for my first nice parcel of QPN and conversion of all my PENOA.
> 
> How many have been watching the *new QPN*?  Yet another unloved minnow about to happen on my doorstep in the oil and gas rich region of Sumatra...DYOR and chart away and be happy
> 
> Enjoy...




Thanks HS,

You are a mine of information.

How goes you.

gg


----------



## hangseng

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks HS,
> 
> You are a mine of information.
> How goes you.
> gg




I go very well gg, happy as a pig in .... so to speak my old mate/foe  

The last few months has been very good to me in more ways than one, including the market. Bit of a midas touch of late so rather pleased with the way things have been going. 

Not mine of information, I just read a lot and take notice of what happens around me. I have the luxury of being very close to the resources industry with many contacts. Some read charts, of which is all good as I do at times. I tend to more read what companies are up to then look to see if it suits my entry requirements. Needs to be unloved and have something of value that others haven't yet noticed. If they have already noticed it then the chart is showing it and then you good chaps post them, so I look elsewhere. But that is the contrarian I am.

A little hint the new gold isn't gold or mining stocks generally IMO (apart from silver and uranium). It is GAS, shale gas that is and the gas such as in Ranau Sumatra. If there was  a way of bottling our own and that of cows then I would do it  

But hurry it won't last, once all the production comes online in the next few years the gas will have a distinct odour as supply outweighs demand. For now it smells like roses and has the feel of gold.

QPN, TTE, TSV and NWE are making my bank account look rather healthy. All of them unloved except NWE now, of which is like a mare on heat with a paddock of stallions.

Going to be a difficult year IMO, so need to work at it to find the way forward. Gas will light the way...

Hope all is well in the world of gg.

Back to the books, a G&T or 2/3/4 and google for now...money to be made gg keep smiling.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

lol Hangseng,

It sounds as if your trading will ensure you take home the bacon.

Let me know if you need any charts.

Continue the good posts mate.

Am in this little goer, but later than you.

gg


----------



## newanimal

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks HS,
> 
> You are a mine of information.
> 
> How goes you.
> 
> gg




Likewise Hangeng, not all of us have the time to read or the luxury of "resources" at our disposal.  Though we DYOR best we can, it's helps to have a timely 'heads-up' or two. Love those "unloved minnows"


----------



## philly

Yes shale gas is the place to be for now but just for a moment look away from the northern Perth Basin and take a closer look at NORWEST ENERGY [NWE] interests in the Wessex Basin in England.
French major oil company TOTAL has launched a AUS$108 million takeover offer for NWE partner and UK listed WESSEX EXPLORATION.
Amongst WESSEX EXPLORATION’s assets are
•	a 1.25% stake in the Zaedyus oil discovery offshore Guyana late last year.
•	a 50% stake in PEDL 238 in the Wessex Basin and 
•	a 25% stake in PEDL 239 also in the Wessex Basin.

There is no doubt that TOTAL’s interest is in the Zaedyus oil discovery however if the takeover for WESSEX EXPLORATION is successful it will also pick up the interests in the 2 Wessex Basin permits.

NWE holds the remaining stakes in PEDL 238 and PEDL 239 and is the operator. Both permits are located close to the giant Wytch Farm field, which has produced over 400 million barrels of oil so far.

NWE has spent over 3 years on extensive technical work to map PEDL 239 and surrounding regions. This has resulted in the identification of the Razorback prospect that could hold 43 million barrels oil in-place in the targeted Triassic Sherwood Sandstone. More recently, NWE shot 54 kilometres of 2D seismic to provide the detail needed to demonstrate the prospects structural integrity.

Over in PEDL 238, NWE has identified seven leads including Mooneye could hold 53 million barrels of recoverable oil, Coho could hold 10 million barrels of recoverable oil, Beluga could hold 8.92 million barrels of recoverable oil and Hurst Castle 6.92 million barrels of recoverable oil.

Any success that NWE makes in the Wessex Basin could also cause TOTAL to take a greater interest in the permits, which could help accelerate any potential developments.

I hold.


----------



## tech/a

tech/a said:


> BOOM
> 
> Straight through resistance on solid volume.
> Stop at the most recent pivot low.




Moving my stop to .065c
This is a very critical point for NWE with resistance going back 12 mths.
Need to see it blast through resistance again.


----------



## hangseng

Garpal Gumnut said:


> lol Hangseng,
> 
> It sounds as if your trading will ensure you take home the bacon.
> 
> Let me know if you need any charts.
> 
> Continue the good posts mate.
> 
> Am in this little goer, but later than you.
> 
> gg





Maybe you would like to comment on this chart. This is the same person that picked the last pennant breakout, picture perfect his last call. Also a good offline mate of mine, very astute investor/trader.

Shadders, from afar...

_"Picture perfect. Actually the Pennant part of the pattern looks like an ascending triangle which is also a continuation pattern. 

Target for this pattern is 9.9c on breakout over 8.5c"_


----------



## ACEz

Back in today on open , 8.5c is the resistance by the looks of things.

Hopefully a late break today and push through that resistance in true NWE style.


----------



## hangseng

ACEz said:


> Back in today on open , 8.5c is the resistance by the looks of things.
> 
> Hopefully a late break today and push through that resistance in true NWE style.




What I also know in the background there is a concerted effort to get the oppies into the money. 10c by 30/6/2012.

Starting to look like they will be.

Back of the envelope valuations being done afar now have NWE at a Mkt cap at somewhere between $500m to $1b based on the shale gas leases and Wessex.

Current Mkt Cap $69m

Let's see what happens...


----------



## ACEz

hangseng said:


> What I also know in the background there is a concerted effort to get the oppies into the money. 10c by 30/6/2012.
> 
> Starting to look like they will be.
> 
> Back of the envelope valuations being done afar now have NWE at a Mkt cap at somewhere between $500m to $1b based on the shale gas leases and Wessex.
> 
> Current Mkt Cap $69m
> 
> Let's see what happens...



It's well and truly undervalued. 

They will be in takeover territory in the 300+ million mkt cap IMO.

We will see the true potential after the flow results, Because at the end of the day it's all about the flow....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

hangseng said:


> Maybe you would like to comment on this chart. This is the same person that picked the last pennant breakout, picture perfect his last call. Also a good offline mate of mine, very astute investor/trader.
> 
> Shadders, from afar...
> 
> _"Picture perfect. Actually the Pennant part of the pattern looks like an ascending triangle which is also a continuation pattern.
> 
> Target for this pattern is 9.9c on breakout over 8.5c"_




Thanks hangseng,

I am unable to comment on the chart as posted as subsequent price action shows merely a higher high and a higher low, on a breakout from a trading range. No evidence for an ascending triangle nor a pennant atm to my eyes. Which is not to say NWE will not continue it's ascent.

Follow the trend, is my view and the trend is up presently.

gg


----------



## hangseng

Any comment?

This couldn't be any clearer...100% BUY signals.

http://www.barchart.com/opinions/stocks/NWE.AX


----------



## rivi

hangseng said:


> Any comment?
> 
> This couldn't be any clearer...100% BUY signals.
> 
> http://www.barchart.com/opinions/stocks/NWE.AX




This is starting to look a little bit sick now IMO


----------



## newanimal

rivi said:


> This is starting to look a little bit sick now IMO




down day for the market. Is this a shake-out? Lotta stops run at .065. (lotta commish reaped too.  Popped back up above that support...lets see where to from here. My stop@.065 was rejected so I'm still in--- a curse or a blessing??  Nothings changed fundamentally. Late May/ early April activities still on the horizon. All stellar features/prospects still in place. I'm inclined to hold on at this point but watching closely. We'll see


----------



## hangseng

rivi said:


> This is starting to look a little bit sick now IMO




Yes the short term picture isn't as rosy as it was on the 27th March. I thought it may have been hit more today though with the down market. Holding surprisingly well and no major dumping eveident.

http://www.barchart.com/opinions/stocks/nwe.AX


----------



## ACEz

Fairly large pullback today , IMO this will still fall lower and I'm still not quite so sure why


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

ACEz said:


> Fairly large pullback today , IMO this will still fall lower and I'm still not quite so sure why




Yes, I've been in and out of this nicely, more from gut feeling than any charting reason. Who knows? If it finds support on higher volume, it may speed up again.

gg


----------



## newanimal

ACEz said:


> Fairly large pullback today , IMO this will still fall lower and I'm still not quite so sure why



  H&S could be seen forming over past few sessions with a gloomy look. Sure enough followed through. Can't see any reason aside from technical. Got stopped out a ways back @.063. Can't complain though having entered @.035.  Next time I approach 300% profit territory within a month and 1/2 however I'll have better sense to sell.


----------



## ACEz

newanimal said:


> H&S could be seen forming over past few sessions with a gloomy look. Sure enough followed through. Can't see any reason aside from technical. Got stopped out a ways back @.063. Can't complain though having entered @.035.  Next time I approach 300% profit territory within a month and 1/2 however I'll have better sense to sell.



If it drops below 0.058 who knows how low it could go, I doubt it but it could be possible to see mid 4s again. It will be interesting to see what the price gets too before the FRAC, As always time tells the truth.


----------



## ACEz

"Beach Energy have announced that Halliburton have finished fraccing there Encounter-1 well and the spread will be released and be returning the the cooper basin to frac there other well June/July."

Certainly good news for NWE holders !


----------



## Joules MM1

promises promises.......seams like they comin true

NWE up 25% 
	

		
			
		

		
	




thanks to Steeden (topstocks) for the pic


----------



## philly

anyone out there still holding after the disappointing ASX release last Friday? How does the flow rate go from 3.15 million to 315,000? Or is it merely a typo
Looks like another 3 months before any further results are known.
I hold but will need to re assess


----------



## RP_Automotive

philly said:


> anyone out there still holding after the disappointing ASX release last Friday? How does the flow rate go from 3.15 million to 315,000? Or is it merely a typo
> Looks like another 3 months before any further results are known.
> I hold but will need to re assess




EDIT: Commented on a post that was way too old.


----------



## philly

RP_Automotive said:


> EDIT: Commented on a post that was way too old.




did you see the ASX release on 18/10/13. How is this too old


----------



## raimop

Finally after wot seems an eternity no it has been an eternity NWE has completed its analysis of the Arrowsmith  - 2 well in the Perth Basin WA.

The results indicate that both the Carynginia & Irwin River zones are potentially large gas producing zones.
NWE needs to obtain further seismic data over the area before they select a site to drill Arrowsmith - 3 well. Unfortunately, this will not occur until 4Q 2014. 
So it seems all is going well but as usual very slowly.
I hold


----------



## iwasereonce

Hello all,
Sorry to ask silly questions am very new to this.
What's people's thoughts on NWE
Some news today Bruce Clement is on board, seems he has lots of experience in this field.
Volumes were nice today as well.
Love too hear what experience traders think.
Thankyou, appreciate any opinion or insights.


----------



## mobcat

Cash cow said:


> Given the announcements by NWE late yesterday afternoon the share price may be heading in a northerley direction very soon.
> 
> Any comments???



Given  the volume today and SP rise I would say it’s time to load up gas is fs
ATM


----------



## Stockbailx

NWE Northwest back in the spotlight today with announcement " Rig Secured for Lockyer Deep 1'




*Perfectly Placed in the Prolific Perth Basin*​
Perth Basin oil & gas explorer *Norwest Energy (ASX:NWE)* has announced that its joint venture Operator secured the Ensign 970 rig to drill the high-impact Lockyer Deep-1 conventional gas exploration well in July 2021. Operator Energy Resources Ltd is a division of Mineral Resources Ltd; Norwest's largest shareholder with a 19.9% interest in the company.

The Lockyer Deep prospect has potential for over 1.1 Trillion cubic feet (Tcf) of gas within a huge structure located in NWE's exploration permits EP368 and EP426, *just north of Strike Energy's (ASX:STX) "staggering" West Erregulla gas discovery.

Watch Closely *


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Massive Open, grabbed some oppies. 6c strike price - good leverage. This is a big gas find.


----------



## Stockbailx

Northwest explains its discovery.  I suspect theirs heaps more in the tank;


----------



## Swervin Mervin

Stockybailz said:


> Northwest explains its discovery.  I suspect theirs heaps more in the tank;
> 
> View attachment 130607
> 
> 
> View attachment 130608



I paid a premium today on the oppies @2.2c. See how it goes but to see it described as a rare discovery gives me confidence. Tomorrow should be interesting


----------



## henrietta

Announcement today.

HIGHLIGHTS

Preparing to perforate the Lockyer Deep-1 gas discovery well

Production testing scheduled to commence 9 March 2022

Approval received for Rococo 3D and Ringneck 2D Seismic Surveys Environmental Plan

Land access for the Ringneck 2D program secured

Ringneck 2D survey to commence 24 February 2022

Cheers

J


----------



## henrietta

> Reservoir pressure of 6,514 psi was measured at the top of the Kingia pay zone, indicating a gas column in the 600 metres to 800 metres range based on the regional water pressure gradient. The apparent presence of such a significant column suggests that gas may extend across the greater structure, covering an area of some 92 km2 *and far exceeding the Company's pre-drill expectations*.




Nice , and now a trading halt, just to put some nerves on edge.
Cheers
J


----------



## Stockbailx

henrietta said:


> Nice , and now a trading halt, just to put some nerves on edge.
> Cheers
> J



Have NWE in my watch-list for few months, making small gains, now since they broke the boundry's exceeded discovery.



Stockybailz said:


> Northwest explains its discovery. I suspect theirs heaps more in the tank;



Trading Halt regarding operations at Lockyer Deep-1 conventional gas discovery well, and early indications regarding potential reservoir deliverability; Commencment of trading on the 15th...Always thought this was the one to watch...


----------



## Stockbailx

Well hold your seat...*NWE* opening early today 14th. Announced exceptional reservoir response to locker deep 1. Sounds promising expect there is  more to come. They seem to be getting positive results from there Locker Deep 1 project. Up 13.5% today, expect price to rise for the up coming weeks and hold steady on the back of a good flow of gas with full production testing expected to be a good result on the 25th. Will they reach the $1 mark, I wish them all the best. Currently sitting on 0.042c.
I wonder if Swervin Mervin is still holding...( been a while?)



Swervin Mervin said:


> I paid a premium today on the oppies @2.2c. See how it goes but to see it described as a rare discovery gives me confidence. Tomorrow should be interesting


----------



## henrietta

Happy day to be a shareholder.

Cheers 
J


----------



## Miner

NWE got few good things and pump from Hot Copper as well


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02503226-19DK5JRH2TTSF0QQOFVJIEKEI7/pdf?access_token=00072kDJ4WQl3deHjPcMP9dVMTHn
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02498544-3CU7C9A6L9U2IR150MT46A9DBP/pdf?access_token=00072kDJ4WQl3deHjPcMP9dVMTHn


----------



## debtfree




----------



## Dona Ferentes

henrietta said:


> Happy day(s) to be a shareholder



_Sill going higher. Now $0.045c; will it push through that recent March high_?

*LOCKYER DEEP PROJECT UPDATE *

HIGHLIGHTS 

Indicative estimate of Free Water Level increases from 4,500 metres to 4,560 metres 
Potential resource area increased from 92km2 to 100km2
Lockyer Deep-1 Absolute Open Flow rate estimated at 190 MMscf/d  
Compositional analysis confirms high quality of Lockyer Deep-1 gas 
Joint Venture targeting drilling and 3D seismic commencing Q4 CY2022


----------



## henrietta

> European lawmakers have approved a law designating gas and nuclear as sustainable energy sources, as part of a system that was intended to influence direct investment in clean energy.



That should help Australia, and NWE, and a few others.
Might mean some green faces turn purple.
Cheers
J


----------



## henrietta

Finally cracked the 5c barrier .......... on the back of some positive MIN news. Now, can it hold in a gloomy market ?

Cheers
J


----------



## raimop

NWE is my tip for the October 2022 share tipping comp because it will get confirmation this month that it has discovered the largest onshore gas reservoir in Australian history and that will rocket the SP to  Mars


----------



## raimop

raimop said:


> NWE is my tip for the October 2022 share tipping comp because it will get confirmation this month that it has discovered the largest onshore gas reservoir in Australian history and that will rocket the SP to  Mars



Seems I  was a month early so I'm sticking with NWE as my tip for the November competition. All I need is an announcement that a rig is booked and the FOMO will catapult the SP


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Mineral Resources Limited (ASX: MIN) is pleased to announce its intention to make an off-market takeover bid to acquire every issued fully paid ordinary share in
Norwest Energy NL (ASX: NWE) that it does not already own.

Norwest is MinRes’ minority joint venture partner in the Lockyer Deep gas project in the Perth Basin.

MinRes intends to offer one (1) fully paid ordinary share in MinRes for every 1,367 Norwest Shares held on the register date. The Offer implies an offer price of $0.06 per Norwest Share .
Norwest’s principal asset is a non-operating interest in onshore Perth Basin exploration permits EP 368 (20%) and EP 426 (22.22%). MinRes and its subsidiaries are the permit operators and owners of the remaining interest in EP 368 and EP 426.


----------



## henrietta

Crappy lowball offer from MIN, but expected. Damn good gas find by NWE , but I guess MIN will bully their way into 100%.

Cheers
J


----------



## raimop

Dona Ferentes said:


> Mineral Resources Limited (ASX: MIN) is pleased to announce its intention to make an off-market takeover bid to acquire every issued fully paid ordinary share in
> Norwest Energy NL (ASX: NWE) that it does not already own.
> 
> Norwest is MinRes’ minority joint venture partner in the Lockyer Deep gas project in the Perth Basin.
> 
> MinRes intends to offer one (1) fully paid ordinary share in MinRes for every 1,367 Norwest Shares held on the register date. The Offer implies an offer price of $0.06 per Norwest Share .
> Norwest’s principal asset is a non-operating interest in onshore Perth Basin exploration permits EP 368 (20%) and EP 426 (22.22%). MinRes and its subsidiaries are the permit operators and owners of the remaining interest in EP 368 and EP 426.



OMG This is such an opportunistic and low ball offer that it is insulting. By the end of the first day the MIN RES SP had gone down and the implied offer price was less that the measly 6 cents offered. Note to CE remember AWE you wanna miss out again? Maybe better offer cash  and much more I think 6 cents is not even half way there and you probably know it.


----------



## raimop

henrietta said:


> Crappy lowball offer from MIN, but expected. Damn good gas find by NWE , but I guess MIN will bully their way into 100%.
> 
> Cheers
> J



Only need 10% of NWE holders to reject this offer and CE will lose and be crying again
Seems he didn't learn anything from his failed attempt at getting AWE 
HOLD on to your NWE


----------

